# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Apple Juice = Vivid dream?

## westonci

I was going thorugh Digg and found this article that says Apple Juice Increases the production of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine in the brain.

Anyways acetylcholine is supposed to give you vivid dreams so Im gonna try it tonight and see what happens.

http://www.uml.edu/Media/PressReleas...t_of_Appl.html

----------


## psychology student

Interesting......though I drink tonnes of Apple Juice, and have never seen that effect. I must try though.

----------


## westonci

Last night i drank some Apple Juice after 5 hrs of sleep and I had some crazy dreams, and they where really vivid.

I'll try again tonight and see what happens

----------


## psychology student

> Last night i drank some Apple Juice after 5 hrs of sleep and I had some crazy dreams, and they where really vivid.
> 
> I'll try again tonight and see what happens



I will try this tonight, report your results to.

----------


## wildcat

> I was going thorugh Digg and found this article that says Apple Juice Increases the production of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine in the brain.
> 
> Anyways acetylcholine is supposed to give you vivid dreams so Im gonna try it tonight and see what happens.
> 
> http://www.uml.edu/Media/PressReleas...t_of_Appl.html



cool..ill try

----------


## westonci

i drank some last night after 6.5 hours of sleep went back to bed and had 2 Ld's and some really vivid dreams.

Im waiting for others to post there results, im feeling excited!!!!

----------


## psychology student

> i drank some last night after 6.5 hours of sleep went back to bed and had 2 Ld's and some really vivid dreams.
> 
> Im waiting for others to post there results, im feeling excited!!!!



Cool, I know one other dude who will try it. I am doing so tonight.

----------


## heumy

> i drank some last night after 6.5 hours of sleep went back to bed and had 2 Ld's and some really vivid dreams.
> 
> Im waiting for others to post there results, im feeling excited!!!!



Judging by your results so far, this is a good technique to add to my 2 pills of B6 a night to help increase the vividness of me dreams, and will hopefully give me my 3rd lucid in 5 nights.

----------


## psychology student

Yes, I tried it, it seems to work, I has 3 vivid dreams after a WBTB, and I have the brief memory of one lucid.

----------


## I H8 Reality

i'll try it tonight, it sounds good

----------


## moe007

> Judging by your results so far, this is a good technique to add to my 2 pills of B6 a night to help increase the vividness of me dreams, and will hopefully give me my 3rd lucid in 5 nights.



I wouldn't recommend taking b6 daily. 

The FDA's recommended value of daily b6 is measured in micrograms.. and we are taking up to 40000&#37; of that requirement, weather it is in an energy drink or as a supplement to aid in lucid dreaming. 

Its not good, and may cause you to develop nerve damage in the future.

As far as applejuice, I will try this asap. It sounds interesting.

----------


## Denny22

I tried this and some peanut buuet last night and remembered 3 dreams! However, I was so lazy to jot them them as soon as I recalled them all I can remember from them are the scenarios themselves with very little detail.

----------


## Devastation Dj

Wow. I just randomly drank apple juice last night and had 2 lucid dreams. It seems to work. They were both randomly induced. I just knew that I was dreaming, it was obvious to me.

----------


## MindVoyager

> Wow. I just randomly drank apple juice last night and had 2 lucid dreams. It seems to work. They were both randomly induced. I just knew that I was dreaming, it was obvious to me.



Congrats Devastation!  What was your experience with LD prior to these two Apple Juice induced ones?  Did you take that Apple Juice at WBTB or before bed?

----------


## I H8 Reality

I had some really vivid dreams last night, but no LD. I think we should get a lot more people to try this and see the results

----------


## Clairity

Ok, I got some apple juice.. I actually got Gerber (baby) Apple Juice because it's made from freshly pressed apples and not a concentrate!  :smiley:  

Here are my questions:

1) Do I drink it when I first go to bed or at WBTB?

2) How much do I drink? One full glass (or more or less)?

----------


## psychology student

Try during a WBTB,
and drink as much as you can.

----------


## westonci

> Ok, I got some apple juice.. I actually got Gerber (baby) Apple Juice because it's made from freshly pressed apples and not a concentrate!  
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Do I drink it when I first go to bed or at WBTB?
> 
> 2) How much do I drink? One full glass (or more or less)?



yes WBTB for sure. Apple juice will enter your body quickley because its easy to digest. 

And most of your dreams are in the second half of the night so take it during WBTB.

----------


## JollyRoger

Wow I have got to try this one! ASAP

----------


## Jeff_ray

I tried it yesterday, but I only remember a Super Mario Galaxy dream in which Mario tried to get a star from an eel that freaked him out... would you say that's still good?  ::|: 

(Check journal for details)

----------


## gagaku

Apple juice? I guess it couldn't hurt to try!

----------


## The Cusp

I've heard that apple juice is more effective than coffee for keeping you alert.
But I don't drink coffee, so I wouldn't really know.

----------


## Clairity

I drank a cup of apple juice at my WBTB this morning at 4:00 am and did have a lucid dream which I will add to my DJ sometime later today. Sadly my recall wasn't that great but I will definately try the apple juice again tomorrow morning.

----------


## Jamal

wow! I can't wait to try this

----------


## Clairity

Just fyi.. I took two ginseng capsules with a cup of apple juice at 4 am and had two very vivid and recallable dreams (details can be found in my dream journal).

So far apple juice is definately something I'm going to continue to experiment with!  :smiley:

----------


## LDhippie

sounds like it would work so im going to try it sometime when i get A.J

----------


## JSM

Does it help me if I take it before sleep, not for WBTB ?

----------


## I H8 Reality

i doubt it, most of your NREM is in the first half of the night. So better to take it during WBTB

----------


## dodobird

According to the article abstract Acetylcholine levels were improved because of antioxidants. It suggests that antioxidants found in fruit and vegetables get digested better than antioxidant supplements. The study was funded by the U.S. Apple Association and the Apple Products Research and Education Council, so no wonder they tested apples, even though they are fruits and vegetables with more antioxidants than apples.

A quick google search for antioxidant rich fruits revealed these lists:
http://www.rd.com/living-healthy/top...icle16245.html
Fruits
1. Prunes
2. Raisins
3. Blueberries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Raspberries
7. Plums
8. Oranges
9. Red grapes
10. Cherries


Vegetables
1. Kale
2. Spinach
3. Brussels sprouts
4. Alfalfa sprouts
5. Broccoli flowers
6. Beets
7. Red bell peppers
8. Onions
9. Corn
10. Eggplant

http://drbenkim.com/articles-antioxidants.html
Rank 	Food 	Serving Size 	Antioxidant Capacity per Serving
1 	Small red beans, dried 	1/2 cup 	13727
2 	Wild blueberries 	1 cup 	13427
3 	Red kidney beans, dried 	1/2 cup 	13259
4 	Pinto beans 	1/2 cup 	11864
5 	Blueberries, cultivated 	1 cup 	9019
6 	Cranberries 	1 cup 	8983
7 	Artichoke hearts, cooked 	1 cup 	7904
8 	Blackberries 	1 cup 	7701
9 	Dried prunes 	1/2 cup 	7291
10 	Raspberries 	1 cup 	6058
11 	Strawberries 	1 cup 	5938
12 	Red delicious apple 	One 	5900
13 	Granny Smith apple 	One 	5381
14 	Pecans 	1 ounce 	5095
15 	Sweet cherries 	1 cup 	4873
16 	Black plum 	One 	4844
17 	Russet potato, cooked 	One 	4649
18 	Black beans 	1/2 cup 	4181
19 	Plum 	One 	4118
20 	Gala apple 	One 	3903

It seems that among fruit, berries are especially rich in antioxidants. I suggest that in addition to apples we try them and see if they affect dream vividness and lucidity.

----------


## Namaste

Apple Juice is yummy though  :smiley:

----------


## MindVoyager

> Just fyi.. I took two ginseng capsules with a cup of apple juice at 4 am and had two very vivid and recallable dreams (details can be found in my dream journal).



Hopefully my ginseng order will arrive in the mail today...I'm looking forward to trying this.

----------


## Clairity

MindVoyager, and anyone else interested in trying ginseng, it would be best to get pure Panax ginseng if you can. 

I got my ginseng at a local GNC store: http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134129&cp=&sr=1&origkw=ginsen  g&kw=ginseng&parentPage=search 

I'm sorry I didn't think to provide the ginseng info in my earlier posting.

----------


## MindVoyager

> I'm sorry I didn't think to provide the ginseng info in my earlier posting.



Clairity, 

Thanks.  You had posted that info in another conversation with T. Yuschak.  I had ordered the Panax Ginseng (although from a different producer: Source Naturals) based on that info.  Regards.

----------


## Clairity

> Clairity, 
> 
> Thanks. You had posted that info in another conversation with T. Yuschak. I had ordered the Panax Ginseng (although from a different producer: Source Naturals) based on that info. Regards.



Oh good.. I'm glad!  :smiley:

----------


## Misbijoux

I'll definitely give it a try. I love apple juice!





> Ok, I got some apple juice.. I actually got Gerber (baby) Apple Juice because it's made from freshly pressed apples and not a concentrate!



Have you ever tried the Simply Juices? They have a Simply Apple Juice. It's pure pressed, and not from concentrate (I don't like buying juices made from concentrate).

----------


## Zackk

> According to the article abstract Acetylcholine levels were improved because of antioxidants. It suggests that antioxidants found in fruit and vegetables get digested better than antioxidant supplements. The study was funded by the U.S. Apple Association and the Apple Products Research and Education Council, so no wonder they tested apples, even though they are fruits and vegetables with more antioxidants than apples.



Edit:  Doesn't green tea have a whole lot of antioxidants?  If antioxidants cause vivid dreams, I would try a cup of green tea after a wbtb.

I wonder if I ate an apple during a wbtb would it have the same effects?
Lots of apples but no apple juice  :tongue2: 
No harm in trying I guess.

Since I have no apple juice I will try green tea tonight and post my results.

----------


## Clairity

> Have you ever tried the Simply Juices? They have a Simply Apple Juice. It's pure pressed, and not from concentrate (I don't like buying juices made from concentrate).



I don't like juices from concentrates either.. thanks for letting me know about Simply Apple Juice!  :smiley:

----------


## Torrent

I'm no expert, but I think it's safe to assume that it's the vitamin B6 in the apple juice that helps with dream vividness.  My guess is that instead of pills with huge amounts, it's a moderated amount, which is good for healthy vividness in dreams?

----------


## Licity

I can confirm that apple juice may just work when it is taken just before bed. Last night I drank an 8oz glass at 11:30, but didn't get to sleep until at least 2:30. I took a sleeping pill designed to last 4 hours. I had the first lucid dream where I was able to control my actions, although to be fair, it was about 3 seconds of feeling the table in front of me to keep that lucidity. :tongue2: 

I don't remember most of that dream, but I know that at the very end of it, I was lucid very briefly before my own excitement woke me up, heart pounding. The clock read 8:00. That was about 5.5 hours in, or 90 minutes past the sleeping pill wearing off.

It's hardly conclusive evidence of the apple juice working, considering it was an isolated incident, but I thought it might be worth mentioning, especially because  it was the first LD I've had in years.

P.S.

I was drinking Treetop brand apple juice from concentrate.

----------


## Halocuber

Dang , I HATE apple juice =(       but drinking a Energy drink right before I fall asleep ALWAYS gives me amazing dreams.

----------


## dodobird

> Edit:  Doesn't green tea have a whole lot of antioxidants?  If antioxidants cause vivid dreams, I would try a cup of green tea after a wbtb.
> 
> I wonder if I ate an apple during a wbtb would it have the same effects?
> Lots of apples but no apple juice 
> No harm in trying I guess.
> 
> Since I have no apple juice I will try green tea tonight and post my results.



According to the article apples are as effective as apple juice. they are certainly healthier. Two apples are recommended there for good antioxidant effect.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> According to the article apples are as effective as apple juice. they are certainly healthier. Two apples are recommended there for good antioxidant effect.



Galantamine inhibits the enzyme that breaks down acetylcholine right?

Apple juice produces more acetylcholine in th brain.

So do they have the same effect?

----------


## dodobird

> Galantamine inhibits the enzyme that breaks down acetylcholine right?
> 
> Apple juice produces more acetylcholine in th brain.
> 
> So do they have the same effect?



If I understood correctly the article abstract, apples do not increase acetylcholine levels, but help in improving memory and cognitive functioning by defending the brain against free radicals. 
So no, they do not have the same effect.

----------


## harvey123456

> If I understood correctly the article abstract, apples do not increase acetylcholine levels, but help in improving memory and cognitive functioning by defending the brain against free radicals. 
> So no, they do not have the same effect.



"Animal research from the University of Massachusetts Lowell (UML) indicates that apple juice consumption may actually increase the production in the brain of the essential neurotransmitter acetylcholine, resulting in improved memory".

----------


## Robot_Butler

We just happen to have a ton of apple juice boxes that have been sitting in our fridge.  I'll give it a shot tonight.

----------


## harvey123456

> We just happen to have a ton of apple juice boxes that have been sitting in our fridge.  I'll give it a shot tonight.



Drink two cartons at once.

----------


## dodobird

> "Animal research from the University of Massachusetts Lowell (UML) indicates that apple juice consumption may actually increase the production in the brain of the essential neurotransmitter acetylcholine, resulting in improved memory".



The article that refernece the reasearch is misleading.
According to the original article abstract, they gave the mice a poor diet, designed to reduce acetylcholine levels by  process of oxidation.
The mice that were given apples, showed less acetylcholine reduction because the antioxidants prevented some of the oxidation damage.

So what this research say is that on mice antioxidants are effective in preventing oxidation and cognitive damage when an oxidation prone diet is consumed. 

So it should not affect acetylcholine levels unless you eat a very bad diet, in which case it may help reduce damage to the cognitive functioning.

That said, I'm curious as anybody here to hear more reports on whether the apples affect vivid dreams and lucidity.

----------


## Robot_Butler

My time at DV has proved to me that eating any delicious food during a WBTB will give me vivid dreams.  Tasty, nutritious placebos.

----------


## harvey123456

> My time at DV has proved to me that eating any delicious food during a WBTB will give me vivid dreams.  Tasty, nutritious placebos.



On that thought, I hear doughnuts cause a Dopaminergic surge in the brain.

----------


## Niddiboy

> Just fyi.. I took two ginseng capsules with a cup of apple juice at 4 am and had two very vivid and recallable dreams (details can be found in my dream journal).
> 
> So far apple juice is definately something I'm going to continue to experiment with!





Ginseng ey? thats like herbal viagra for men  ::D:  I duno if i wana try that but seing as most guys wake up pitching a tent, i dont see what the problem could be  ::lol::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Ginseng ey? thats like herbal viagra for men



I could say the same thing about galantamine  :wink2:

----------


## SKA

What a coincidence we have Applejuice in the house now. Haven't had it in years I swear. Gotta give this a try.

----------


## Clairity

> What a coincidence we have Applejuice in the house now. Haven't had it in years I swear. Gotta give this a try.



Well I'd say that was a definite sign for you to give it a try!  ::D:

----------


## Niddiboy

Ok guys. I dont know if this is related in any way but i had my first lucid in quite a long time and i drank 2 glasses of apple juice about 30mins before bed... i also had alot of chocolate so its anyone's guess!

But im gona try it tonight but without chocolate. I think it is a placebo but i think positive thinking is the way!

 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## lance_r

> Try during a WBTB,
> and drink as much as you can.



So drinking apple juice after you wake up in the night will help induce a LD?

----------


## Licity

At the very least, it appears to increase dream vividness.

Its possible its just a placebo though.

----------


## harvey123456

> So drinking apple juice after you wake up in the night will help induce a LD?



According to the OP of this thread it may help.

----------


## wwe101

ill try this tonight!!!! i havent had any recall in like 3 weeks and no lucid in over a month.  grrrhhh,  hope this helps

----------


## RockNRoller123

Holy crap!!! Apple juice works! I tried it and I didn't get lucid, but the juice caused the CRAZIEST dream I've had in a LONG TIME. If you wanna read it theres a link in my signature.

----------


## Clairity

> Holy crap!!! Apple juice works! I tried it and I didn't get lucid, but the juice caused the CRAZIEST dream I've had in a LONG TIME. If you wanna read it theres a link in my signature.



Congrats!  ::D:  

Did you drink a full glass at bedtime or did you WBTB?

----------


## RockNRoller123

Glass before bed. I'm going to try again tonight.

----------


## Clairity

> Glass before bed. I'm going to try again tonight.



So will I!  ::D:

----------


## reality<LDs

I drank apple juice before i went to bed (2 normal plastic cups worth) and when i woke up at 5 am (another 2 cups)
and i had 2 lucids!   ::banana:: 
 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie: 
 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie: 
 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie: 
 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie: 
 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## nechong

i drank 1 cup of apple juice after i woke up around 6am but no ld and no vivid dream as well.

----------


## archdreamer

Went to bed at 1am last night, with a big glass of apple juice on my desk. Alarm went off at 04:30, and I drank it down. I didnt notice any additional vividity last night, however. I'll try again tonight.

----------


## archdreamer

Tried it again last night. Bed at 1am, alarm at 5:30, drank a glass of apple juice. Later that night (around 8:30), I had a DILD/FA where I felt, in an ND, that I was about to awaken, but the dream stabilised. My dream self, however (still in the dreamscape - a shopping center) thought I was awake, and I reached for my DJ, which was on a bench. I then became lucid when I realised that I was just about to totally waste my time. I'm not sure if my dreams were any more vivid than usual, although I did experience definite temperature sensations (I was in an oven in the ND (there was a restaraunt where you cook yourself), and went outside to feel the breeze in the LD, and felt the temperature change in both. My DJ was about 5-6 (written) A5 pages long, with 1 LD, the ND that led into it, and pretty reasonable fragments from another ND, which is more than usual.

----------


## Misbijoux

I've drank apple juice the last couple of nights, and have had lucids. Dont know if it's the apple juice, or the peanute butter or the chocolate or the B6 I take, lol. I have at least one lucid dream a night. Apple juice rocks, though! ::D:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

I dont have AJ, I might go get some today. But I do have this Rockstar coffee & Energy drink mix that has the following: 

-vitamin B5 
-vitamin B6 
-vitamin B12 
-Panax Ginseng Extract 
-caffeine (of course)                                                                    

Im taking 6mgs of Melatonin when I go to bed tonight and will drink that^ when I do a WBTB tomorrow!!! So I should pretty much expect a nice, vivid LD tomorrow if Im lucky! ::D:

----------


## Lyikos

I checked it's nutrition data here: http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/f...-juices/1822/2

It's reported to contain a small amount of Choline and B6. Perhaps that's the culprits? B5 data isn't listed, but could be present as well.

----------


## Exiled25

this sounds cool ill try it and post tomorrow

----------


## kaeraz

After reading up on this post yesterday, I decided to give a try last night.

I purchased a little bottle of generic apple juice from concentrate and put it on my bookshelf next to my bed. I also decided to step it up a notch and placed two B6 pills there as well. I can't remember the exact milligrams, but it's the typical amount for one pill.

I went to bed around 10:30. I woke up at 3:30. Went to the bathroom. Drank most of my juice and ingested the two B6 pills. Wrote down a dream I'd had. Drank the rest of the juice. Went back to sleep. 

Woke up around 6:00. No remembered dreams. Went back to sleep. Had _several_ dreams and one distinct lucid!  :smiley: 

I'll probably try it again tonight.

----------


## Illusi0n

Two nights ago before go to sleep i drink a glass of apple juice, in the 3 dreams that i remember i did 4 Reality Checks and i didn´t become lucid... :tongue2:  Altough, my dreams that night were so vivid and crazy that was impossible to not remember.

----------


## -Blakren-

Shweet! I shall know go on an all apple diet  ::D:                               <---- ::roll::

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

It's funny, one of these nights I had a glass of apple juice and had pretty vivid dreams. But then again, I've been getting them lately anyway. I will take 2 glasses now, though, since I'm about to go to sleep. I'll report back my results if I remember to (surely will since the apple juice is good for memory too  ::D: )

----------


## capoopy

wow i never heard about this before but based on the results ppl are posting ill try it out  :smiley:

----------


## SomeDreamer

I tried this not so long ago after reading this thread... and I did indeed have very vivid dreams that night! Gonna give it another go tonight  :wink2:

----------


## Lyikos

Holy crap, this stuff really works. I took to glasses before bed and one at WBTB and was easily able to slip into REM during my last 4 hours of sleep. I had one dream that was so vivid I thought it actually happened until I thought about it carefully an hour after waking up!
This worked better for me than most of the stuff listed at the Herb/Drug Repository.

----------


## Sentaku

Do you think if I do the Sleep 6 hours-Awake for 90 minutes-nap for 90 minutes and drink the apple juice before the nap for 90 minutes would it prove to be useful?

----------


## egizmo

wow.. sounds great. ill have to try that somtime soon :smiley:

----------


## ChaybaChayba

How about apples? Or does it need to be apple juice?

----------


## egizmo

im going to try tonight, ill post results tomorrow :smiley:

----------


## Misbijoux

> How about apples? Or does it need to be apple juice?



I wonder.
I had half a granny smith apple (w/peanut butter), last night, and was able to WILD early this morning (3am). I'm not sure if it had anything to do with the apple I ate six hours before, but it makes me wonder.

----------


## egizmo

i didnt notice any difference :tongue2:

----------


## Sentaku

Ya, I drank half a litre of apple juice before going to bed and nothing.  If anything it made my recall worse.

----------


## Dreamcatdher618

> I was going thorugh Digg and found this article that says Apple Juice Increases the production of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine in the brain.
> 
> Anyways acetylcholine is supposed to give you vivid dreams so Im gonna try it tonight and see what happens.
> 
> http://www.uml.edu/Media/PressReleas...t_of_Appl.html



Well, yesterday I had this incredibly odd yet brightly colored dream and hours before I drank a 10.oz bottle of apple juice

----------


## Shift

I am having very good results with apple juice. I guess it's a bit too early to tell if it's just a placebo effect, but I've added the DJ entries into my online journal so that you can see how long and vivid the dreams are getting because of the juice: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...21&postcount=7 Thanks for posting about this!!!

----------


## LucUltra

Well as far as I've read in this topic, no one really tried eating some apples before going to sleep.. I'll do that then  :smiley:  No WBTB (got only 6 hours left to sleep tonight.. different time zone), but I'll post my results.

Edit: just ate 2 apples (were pretty small ones though). Results posted tomorrow.

----------


## Misbijoux

> Well as far as I've read in this topic, no one really tried eating some apples before going to sleep.. .




Ummm...if you read my reply, I did. I ate a granny smith apple before going to bed. Since then, I've eaten several apples before dozing off.

----------


## Shift

> Ummm...if you read my reply, I did. I ate a granny smith apple before going to bed. Since then, I've eaten several apples before dozing off.



What have the results been since your last post?

----------


## Misbijoux

> What have the results been since your last post?



Some nights I become lucid, some nights I don't. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the apples I've eaten, though. I do take 100mg of B6, almost every night. Plus, I drink or eat an apple before dozing off.

----------


## LucUltra

Oh I'm sorry misbijoux. Guess I missed that post.
Unfortunately I had no results tonight (couldn't get to sleep until around 5:30AM.. BIG thunderstorm lol) with the apples, will try apple juice with WBTB tonight.

----------


## LucUltra

Going to try 1 big glass of apple juice tonight in a WBTB. Posting results tomorrow.

Edit: woke up at 5:30, but couldn't get to sleep anymore  :Sad:  Had nothing to do with the apple juice though.

----------


## peppy

ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG, I got my first LD in ages from drinking 600ml of apple juice before bed. (i thought if i drank more before bed it would still work and i wouldnt ave to wake u in the middle of the night and drink  :tongue2: )

----------


## IndigoGhost

I will try it, thou i am very sceptical.

My thoughts are that it is the Placebo effect, but thats a good way to try an experiment because if you balieve it wont work and it dose then you have a rock solid conclusion.

----------


## archdreamer

> I will try it, thou i am very sceptical.
> 
> My thoughts are that it is the Placebo effect, but thats a good way to try an experiment because if you balieve it wont work and it dose then you have a rock solid conclusion.




Well, strictly speaking, you'd be better off not knowing whether or not it will work, or even if you actually had the actual stuff at all cf. double-blind studies.

----------


## Shift

I just did it again and had brilliant results. The dream was loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnng!!! and vivid! I had about a cup of AJ and 3/4 a dark chocolate bar during wbtb after five hours.

I don't care if it's placebo, it just keeps working! We need a dancing apple smiley now!

----------


## IndigoGhost

Did nothing for me, 3 Trys now, maybe its just the fact that i havent had my first lucid yet thats stopping it from working thou.

AJ + Choline = Fail for me :/

----------


## Shift

> Did nothing for me, 3 Trys now, maybe its just the fact that i havent had my first lucid yet thats stopping it from working thou.
> 
> AJ + Choline = Fail for me :/



Well it helps me for all dreams, not just lucids. It makes regular dreams especially vivid, which can help with DILDing.

----------


## ladoys

Holy Hell look at all these positive responses!

----------


## little android man

cant wait to try this after seeing all of these outcomes.

maybe this will help me get my first LD.

----------


## shalomsalaam

I'm all out of applejuice, but I've got lots of applesauce! Gonna try that

peace,
shalom salaam

----------


## Imac

Time to whip out the juicer...

----------


## Imac

> Dang , I HATE apple juice =(       but drinking a Energy drink right before I fall asleep ALWAYS gives me amazing dreams.



I'd start apologizing to your heart...

----------


## Jorge

LOL you know it's funny I was reading when people said oh what a coincidence of me having some apple juice! But I got another coincedince, we ran out of water today and all we had was apple grape juice and that's all I drank today!

Unfortunatly I drank all the apple juice during the day, and now I can only drink grape juice during my wbtb, I'm psyched about this!

I will report my results tomorrow morning!

----------


## Cipher_Floe

HOLY SH*T

I just logged on to report my very first lucid dream I had two nights ago... I've been trying to have one for about 6 months now.

Anyways...

I logged on, and saw this topic... Apple Juice = Lucid Dream

I just recently started college and live with 3 other people. I've never been drunk and have only had alcohol a few times. Then I remembered that night I had my very first LD we were all out of coke, and didn't want water because I had been drinking it all day. So I took some of my roommate's apple juice, mixed it with some spiced rum and some other things... basically I made myself cider.

I do believe we have something here... although my lucid dream was me on my computer messing around with files and moving them, but I couldn't move...and I was lying in bed. My computer screen was giant and hovering above me and transparent. It only lasted for about 15 seconds.

Also, I felt strong vibrations before I had my LD. It was as if the vibrations took me to the LD... and never doubted it being a dream... like, I didn't have the dream and wake up in it, I just "woke up" and was like, wow, this is what a LD is like. Then went back into a deep sleep.

So basically it was like I decided to have a LD.

----------


## kaeraz

I'm happy to report _another_ lucid dream from apple juice!

Here's how it went down:

I went to bed around 10:00 with a 15.2 ounce bottle of Tropicana 100% AJ on the bookshelf next to my bed. I set my alarm to wake me up at 3:30. When I woke up, I drank most of the AJ - probably around 12.0 ounces - then immediately went back to sleep. No techniques. No thinking about lucid dreaming. I was out about 15 seconds after I finished drinking. I had reset my alarm to wake me up at 5:30. When I woke up, I remembered a vague dream, but no lucids. I reset my alarm to wake me up at 6:30. During that hour, I had a fairly long, vivid, and controllable lucid! My alarm woke me up during it so I never got to fly that plane with no wings, but other than that it worked as far as I can tell!

I'm really liking this. I'll try again tonight!

----------


## Jorge

So I try this last night, but if you read my post I said I ran out of Apple Juice and only had grape juice...So I pour half a cup of grape juice and leave it on my dresser.

I went to bed around 11 and I set my alarm for 4:30a.m.

I woke up went to the fridge and poured the other half in the cup, so it won't be *cold* and won't be *hot* so it was regular temperature.

I drink it and go back to sleep..zzZzz....zzZzz....zzZzz...zzZzz...zzZzz...

I had Lots of dreams! Unfortunately non-lucid ones, but I did have a sexual one ;-D I also had a real emotional one. I had 3 friends in my dream and we were being shot at, and 1 died, and I was crying real bad, it was weird I was half a sleep and half awake, so I knew I was crying in real life,  but yet I felt like I was in my dream??? LOL Weird!

So my point is that Grape Juice might have a effect as well, I'm gonna try again, and see where it takes me. I want to try apple juice, but as for anyone not having apple juice but only grape juice...just do it!

I had more dreams I didn't mention here, but it was non interesting anyway.

----------


## westonci

> So I try this last night, but if you read my post I said I ran out of Apple Juice and only had grape juice...So I pour half a cup of grape juice and leave it on my dresser.
> 
> I went to bed around 11 and I set my alarm for 4:30a.m.
> 
> I woke up went to the fridge and poured the other half in the cup, so it won't be *cold* and won't be *hot* so it was regular temperature.
> 
> I drink it and go back to sleep..zzZzz....zzZzz....zzZzz...zzZzz...zzZzz...
> 
> I had Lots of dreams! Unfortunately non-lucid ones, but I did have a sexual one ;-D I also had a real emotional one. I had 3 friends in my dream and we were being shot at, and 1 died, and I was crying real bad, it was weird I was half a sleep and half awake, so I knew I was crying in real life,  but yet I felt like I was in my dream??? LOL Weird!
> ...



I noticed that when I drink apple juice before sleep I always get emotional dreams about a random girl i fall in love with.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

interesting. I'm gonna buy some aj

----------


## Matthew

Because I didnt have any apple juice i used grape juice and had similar results. although it didnt induce lucidity it increased vividness and recall by an amazing amount

----------


## EchoSun13

I was told its a placebo.
Like peanut butter, and dark chocolate.


Is it true?

----------


## Jorge

I tried apple juice, and my recall was actually worse, it could be a coincidence, and I am definately trying again.

----------


## smcmaho

I tried apple juice for two nights and it did nothing for me. I actually didn't remember any dreams, those two nights.

But last night was totally different.


I went to bed about 9:30. Listened to some music and put myself in a trance-like- state. (not to be confused with SP) I was just very relaxed and fell asleep around 10ish. Woke up at 1 and drank a whole glass of Simply Apple, juice and went back to sleep. Then I woke up at 4 and only could remember 1/2 of a dream I had, so i just wrote down some key points and went back to sleep. After that, I woke up at 5:30 to discover I recalled *6 Whole Dreams*!

It took me 25 minutes just to write them all down. All of the dreams/recalls were good-to-excellent quality! i'm going to try this again for sure, but only every week or so. I dont want to start a mental dependence for it.

----------


## XenonRadon

After reading this thread last night, I had a glass of AJ before bed. This morning between 7 and 9 I had the longest, most detailed dream I've recalled in years.

----------


## Matthew

> I was told its a placebo.
> Like peanut butter, and dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> Is it true?



idk about peanut butter, but dark chocolate has caffeine, which is a psychoactive stimulant, that is definitely not a placebo

----------


## EchoSun13

Oh, well thanks.

I just ate dark chosolate too.. :smiley:

----------


## Gez

:Sad: Dammit, no apples or apple juice in the entire house

----------


## Jorge

I drank before I went to sleep, and I was gonna wake up to drink another cup but dam, alarm clock didn't work...will try again.

----------


## Shift

> I drank before I went to sleep, and I was gonna wake up to drink another cup but dam, alarm clock didn't work...will try again.



I've found that drinking it before bed doesn't do much, I'd save the AJ for later on in the night and conserve it, especially if you don't have a lot of it  ::tongue::

----------


## heumy

Had an LD a couple of nights ago after a drank 2 cups of AJ with ice before bed. It was quite vivid and nice. No results last night though.

----------


## weeedoodle

I'l have to give this a shot next time I have some apple juice...or apples. I'm all out at the moment, unfortunatly.

----------


## lagunagirl

ooh i'm excited now. I have bananas, dark chocolate, _and_ apple juice!  ::banana::  I'm ready to have some vivid dreams!! which will hopefully lead to lucid ones  :boogie:

----------


## TheMoon

Well apple juice normally contains a lot of vitamins, b6, b12 ect.

Has anyone tried apple cider vinegar.

I'm not sure if it helps me lucid dreaming or normal dreaming how ever.

I just like drinking Apple Cider Vinegar straight from the bottle, tastes so damn good.... *mouth waters*

Also helps with acid indigestion, or heart burn.

----------


## Jorge

> ooh i'm excited now. I have bananas, dark chocolate, _and_ apple juice!  I'm ready to have some vivid dreams!! which will hopefully lead to lucid ones





Are banannas suppose to aid with Lucid Dreaming, cuz I'll whip up an Bananna Juice Apple Smoothie at 4 in the morning!  ::lol::

----------


## nitsuJ

> Are banannas suppose to aid with Lucid Dreaming, cuz I'll whip up an Bananna Juice Apple Smoothie at 4 in the morning!



They would I think, although it may be a small increase in chance.

----------


## lagunagirl

> Are banannas suppose to aid with Lucid Dreaming, cuz I'll whip up an Bananna Juice Apple Smoothie at 4 in the morning!



yeah there's a whole list of lucid foods, bananas are just easy to get a hold of and also to eat at 3am. Except whenever I wake up from a vivid dream in the middle of the night, if I write it down then go back to sleep I'll have a lucid dream right after, so I usually just eat the banana before I go to sleep so that I'll have a vivid normal dream which will lead to a lucid one.  :smiley:  yeah it took me a while to figure that one out, but it's my best technique, however personalized it may be.

----------


## Jorge

Could someone post here a list of foods that help with lucid dreaming, even a little bit will help
!

----------


## nitsuJ

> Could someone post here a list of foods that help with lucid dreaming, even a little bit will help
> !



There are various foods and drinks that you can consume which seem to have some effect on sleeping and dreaming. Note that for most of these there is no explanation or scientific study of how they work, and some may simply be placebos.

Don't go overboard with the consumption of any of these, as overdosing could have nasty effects (well, milk should be safe unless you're allergic). Don't experiment without accumulating enough knowledge first. The authors in no way encourage the use of legal or illegal drugs.

    * The amino acid tryptophan, which can be found in warm milk amongst other sources, is a precursor for the hormone serotonin, and has been proven to help you fall asleep.
    * Vitamin B6 and others of the B group are important for neuronal functions.
    * Melatonin is another hormone with neuronal effects.
    * 5-HTP or L-5-HTP is a supplement that is related to serotonin, which some claim has induced lucid dreaming on approximately half the nights it is taken.
    * Caffeine is useful in WILD Techiques as it helps the mind stay focused and think vividly. Please notice that caffeine is an addictive substance and may have negative effects on your health.
    * An Amino Acid Blend made up of 2000mg L-aspartic acid, 4000mg L-glutamine, and 300mg L-theanine can substantially increase your odds of having a Lucid Dream.
    * Galantamine - acetylcholinesterase inhibitors extract from plants such as Lycoris radiata (Red Spider Lily) or from chemical synthesis.

Some people who practice Lucid dream (LD) or Out of body experience (OBE) use Galantamine to increase their odds to achieve LD or OBE. By taking small amount of Galantamine (around 4 to 8 mg) after 5 to 6 hours of deep sleep and practice the induction technique such as Meditation, MILD or WILD many people report more sucess with Galantamine.

There also report that taking Galantamine without proper induction technique will not lead to LD or OBE but will result in only a vivid dream instead. It should also be noted that due to a long half life Galantamine will stay in the body for a period of up to and over 48 hours, as such it is advisable to space out the use of Galantamine over a period of three days so that the body does not build a resistance to the drug ruining its effectiveness.

Some people report mixing Galantamine with other Nootropic can enhance the degree of lucidity but this is still controversial since some mixtures may work for some people, but lead to failure for others.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lucid_D...Food_and_drink

----------


## Clairity

> Could someone post here a list of foods that help with lucid dreaming, even a little bit will help!



I found the following threads:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55227

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=32050


.

----------


## Jorge

Thanks for the tips you guy and 1 gurl, Anway I'm noticing something strange. When I first read about drinking apple juice to help you with lucid dreaming...I was excited and if it was a placebo affect I wouldn't really care.

Anyway I have done this technique twice, and both times I got the same result. I always had a sad emotional dream when I drink it! The first time, I was crying because my friend died.

The second time, I don't remember my dream, but I remember waking up in the middle of the night crying!

It's hilarious I know, but could there be any explanations for this?

----------


## Matthew

ive tried both and grape juice worked as good or better than apple juice

----------


## shalomsalaam

> Thanks for the tips you guy and 1 gurl, Anway I'm noticing something strange. When I first read about drinking apple juice to help you with lucid dreaming...I was excited and if it was a placebo affect I wouldn't really care.
> 
> Anyway I have done this technique twice, and both times I got the same result. I always had a sad emotional dream when I drink it! The first time, I was crying because my friend died.
> 
> The second time, I don't remember my dream, but I remember waking up in the middle of the night crying!
> 
> It's hilarious I know, but could there be any explanations for this?



Its more likely the state of mind you've been in recently, combined with the impact of more vivid dreams. If you're feeling emotional, consciously or unconsciously, it will impact the circumstances of your dreamscape, right?

----------


## Gez

I had no lucid dreams, but thanks to that apple juice i just got a major boost in dream recall, i was literally writing in my dream journal for about half an hour.
crazy. ::banana::

----------


## Móði

I love apple juice and drink it all the time! But my dreams are still blurry short snippets. Oh well.  :tongue2:

----------


## maxy126

i must say it works i bought some apple juice at college its 275ml i think and i had 2 apples when i came home i had 4 realistic dreams i had a nightmare that wasnt even scary just dramatic but its beacause it was so real is what scared me i was kinda lucid in my nightmare too its werid

----------


## SKA

Haven't tryed this more than  once and occasionally. Have to get back to this; This topic's getting longer and longer and I suppose that has a good reason.

I'm gunna go to the supermarket now and get some applejuice as well as some apples.
Perhaps neutritional substances in apples are responsible for your successes. As we know most fruitjuices are made from concentrate, in which alot of the actual nuetrition is lost. 

So I'll be trying both apples and applejuice. (preferably REAL applejuice from pressed apples)

----------


## maxy126

yeah man i heard that apples are best about 2 apples but when im older dont think my parents will let me do this but my idea is to blend like 5 apples together thats the real shit  :smiley:

----------


## Jorge

^^^

Your parents won't let you blend apples? ROFL

----------


## SKA

yah haven't you heard? Apples are the new trend of hallucinogenic drugs these days. Watch your teens closely and check for any signs that they might be doing apples  :wink2: 

Well can ppl here who tried applejuice, wether it worked for them or not, post here wether they drank Real applejuice, Homemade applejuice or applejuice from concentrate?

----------


## Dizko

> ^^^
> 
> Your parents won't let you blend apples? ROFL



xD

----------


## Mart_Man2

I've been eating 2-3 apples before bed for about 2 days now, And i usually blink for about 5 seconds in bed, and when i open my eyes only to find out that 3 hours have passed!... I know it may seem a bit far fetched, but it actually did happen... Can someone explain to me?

----------


## Rgb525

Got a butt-load of applejuice today.  So psyched to try out this method!

----------


## Jorge

> I've been eating 2-3 apples before bed for about 2 days now, And i usually blink for about 5 seconds in bed, and when i open my eyes only to find out that 3 hours have passed!... I know it may seem a bit far fetched, but it actually did happen... Can someone explain to me?





This has happened to me once when I was a kid. Well at least all I can remember. I woke up in the middle of the night, and I looked at the clock...

1 A.M

* Blink *

2 A.M  ( Wtf?? )

* Blink *

3 A.M ( I'm trippin balls.. :Eek:  )


And then I fell asleep, it literally felt like a blink. I still remember it till this day...it was very weird.

----------


## spaceexplorer

well, just to add more to the thread.
I had a couple of lucids dream after a bit of a dissapointing week long dry spell last night. Oddly enough i drank apple juice during a WBTB.
Not sure it was the apple juice that did it, as there are so many factors that could have influened it, but still glad i had one.

I'd been out last night celebrating with friends.
Drank A LOT, so got home quite drunk lol
Got to bed at 4am. Woke up soooo thirsty at about 8.30 am. Drank about 3 glasses of apple juice and 2 glasses of water (luckily doing this stopped me having a hangover this morning!)

Anyway went back to bed and had 1 short lucid dream, followed by another longer one.
Assuming the alchohol caused quite a bit of REM rebound.
That combined with the WBTB technique could have been enough to cause the LDs.

Just interesting that apple juice was involved, maybe it had some impact, maybe it was just placebo. Who knows.

----------


## Shift

Damn. Ok, I switched to real apple juice last night. Well, more real than Motts. I went to Tropicana. And I had all these crazy vivid dreams. In the last one, it was vivid visually (I remember like every single detail, it's ridiculous), I could smell things, hear things, and we even killed an alligator and started cooking it and I could smell and taste it. I got lucid at one point, and I managed to lose all visual cues but then get them back. Unfortunately it was a post-apocalyptic-zombie dream so I lost it pretty quickly  :Sad:  But damn. Even if it is all just placebo...  ::thumbup::

----------


## Shift

Everyone buy stock in Tropicana. It's the only thing that's going to survive these markets, because I'm about to buy SO MUCH! :boogie: 
Yea I just had another _ridiculously_ long and detailed dream. I had every sense in the dream, but I wasn't lucid. It felt like it lasted 6 hours. This is either some damn good juice or a fantastic placebo.

----------


## spaceexplorer

> Everyone buy stock in Tropicana. It's the only thing that's going to survive these markets, because I'm about to buy SO MUCH!
> Yea I just had another _ridiculously_ long and detailed dream. I had every sense in the dream, but I wasn't lucid. It felt like it lasted 6 hours. This is either some damn good juice or a fantastic placebo.



Hey Shift, 
So how are you using apple juice?
Before bed? WBTB? or just throughout the day too?

Sorry if you've already posted this by the way.
The only success I've had with apple juice (but also the only attempt) so far was in a WBTB, so im guessing you do the same?

Also, love the fact that placebo or not, this is a really nice healthy, natural lucid dream practice.

----------


## Shift

> Hey Shift, 
> So how are you using apple juice?
> Before bed? WBTB? or just throughout the day too?
> 
> Sorry if you've already posted this by the way.
> The only success I've had with apple juice (but also the only attempt) so far was in a WBTB, so im guessing you do the same?
> 
> Also, love the fact that placebo or not, this is a really nice healthy, natural lucid dream practice.



I don't do it throughout the day, although I'd love to (AJ rules...). I drink about one half to one container of applejuice (about 1-2 cups) http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...tL._SS500_.jpg during brief awakenings after about 5+ hours of sleep.

I think the OP linked some article about how the effects run through you pretty quickly, so during a wbtb is the only time you'd actually get results. I dunno may want to go back to the first couple of pages and check it out.
Yea, delicious, and reasonably healthy. I don't drink enough fluids anyway and I hate drinking, so this sort of kills two birds with one stone  ::D:

----------


## Chrysalid

I had about 12 oz. of apple juice and I'll be going to sleep soon. I'll do a WBTB after 4 hours and have another 8 oz. of apple juice then sleep after 30 minutes, I'll report back the results. If it works I'll do it in the 2 days I take off of Galantamine/Choline/B5. Presently I do 2 days on GalantaMind 4g and 2 days off.

----------


## Secret Neo

holy crap, i gave up apple juice when i was like 5, but i gotta go get some, the results seem amazing.

----------


## roland3tr

As I couldn't find apple juice in the middle of the night, I ate one apple before going to bed  ::D: . The result is, I've had my longest and vivid dream in years maybe the longest of all time (At least 15 people I know past+present). It felt like a day considering my normal dreams. I don't know if it is because of the apple or not but I'll definitely try it again. By the way it was not LD. If it had been, I am sure it would have been shorter.

----------


## Knight

I hear orange juice induces lucidity also. ::banana::  :smiley:

----------


## Roryflyguy

So you rekon orange squash would work?  :smiley: 
Or maybe I should eat some apple instead?

----------


## roland3tr

> So you rekon orange squash would work? 
> Or maybe I should eat some apple instead?



Eating apple helped me last night.

----------


## Shift

*
I think this was buried since this thread is so long. Everyone should read this response, kudos to Dodo* 

 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie: 



> According to the article abstract Acetylcholine levels were improved because of antioxidants. It suggests that antioxidants found in fruit and vegetables get digested better than antioxidant supplements. The study was funded by the U.S. Apple Association and the Apple Products Research and Education Council, so no wonder they tested apples, even though they are fruits and vegetables with more antioxidants than apples.
> 
> A quick google search for antioxidant rich fruits revealed these lists:
> http://www.rd.com/living-healthy/top...icle16245.html
> Fruits
> 1. Prunes
> 2. Raisins
> 3. Blueberries
> 4. Blackberries
> ...



 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## Roryflyguy

> Eating apple helped me last night.



Awesome. I'll try this!  ::D: 

Edit: Woah Shift; I've never seen higher amounts of win in a single post!

----------


## Knight

I had an apple the other night and I had an epic dream. ::bowdown:: 

Not lucid though ::roll:: 

I am trying oj soon, every night I have zinc, cheese, apple, and mustard.

I wonder if these will ever work............... ::D:

----------


## Shift

> Awesome. I'll try this! 
> 
> Edit: Woah Shift; I've never seen higher amounts of win in a single post!



Yea, I'm pretty awesome... lmao!  :boogie: 

Nah. Just goes to show how important it is to read not just the end of a thread, but every post within a thread. Some real gems buried on this site, it's a shame more people don't go scouring like I have  ::tongue:: 

btw I just chugged 36 oz of apple juice. I'm off to take an epic nap full of kickass lucids. Updates to follow!

----------


## roland3tr

You are right Shift  :smiley:  I've just read 15 pages of FILD. My eyes are in trouble but I'm more satisfied  ::lol::

----------


## Roryflyguy

"36 oz of apple juice"
Jesus christ!
That's a lot of apple juice.

If i'm remembering what oz are correctly; that is.

----------


## Chrysalid

It didn't work for me, but the conditions were all wrong. I'll try again in a few days with the apple juice, a call before bed kept me up for a couple of hours. It's back to the GalantaMind for 2 days.

----------


## Caradon

Today I bought a gallon of Indian Summer apple cider on my way home from work, and drank a bunch of it before my nap. I did have some very vivid clear recall, and almost got Lucid.

But I can't say for sure if it had anything to do with the apple cider, because  I've been pretty focused on inducing a lucid the last couple of days. My recall always gets vivid and clear when I'm well focused on dreaming, regardless of what I eat or drink. So who knows, but I'll keep trying it. Can't go wrong, because it tastes soooo good!  ::D:

----------


## Shift

Another 12 oz and I had one of my longest, coolest lucid dreams! Unfortunately towards the end I lost lucidity so it's gotten hazy  :Sad: 

Anyway... this apple juice... it seems to be pretty consistent... I would love to do a real 2xblind study!

----------


## Caradon

Sounds awesome Shift, Congratulations!

I'm going to get some more tomorrow. Sunday nights are my Fridays. Hopefully it will help intensify the REM rebound I normal get from little sleep during my work week.  ::D:

----------


## moonshine

Well I read orange juice helped, so I drank a glass before bed last night.
I went to bed at 11pm. Woke at 12.40am after a vivid dream.
This was highly unusual, as I normally don't remember 1st dream of the night until 2.30 at the earliest, but mostly 4.30am.

I'm going to have a glass over the next few nights and see what happens.

----------


## KrazyYerttle

what about apple cider?

----------


## Lionsroar

I tried an apple juice before going to bed.. only one glass though.. no notable difference..


@Shift: do you keep a dream jorunal for all your Dilds?

----------


## Shift

I had some blueberries and apple juice last night, and another batch of crazy vivid dreams, one of which I became lucid from.





> @Shift: do you keep a dream jorunal for all your Dilds?



Sure do. Not online, though. I only post ones I feel are relevant to share online.

----------


## moonshine

I asked the wife to pick me up two cartons on apple juice at the shops today.
I'm planning to try a wild Saturday Morning. 
Lets see what happens.

----------


## Caradon

The juice does not seem to make any difference on my dreams. I actually have had better recall on the nights I didn't drink any. 

I'll tell you what did have an effect though, watching the movie "The Strangers" just before going to sleep. I had one of the most intense nights of dreaming I've had in a long time that night. And that was one of the nights with no juice.

----------


## pheenix345

What about apple cider?
I seem to have LDs with it too

----------


## ZmillA

hmm there seems to be something to this apple thing...

----------


## Ryuinfinity

> I hear orange juice induces lucidity also.



Tried it and it worked!

----------


## luke

Won't apples help you LD in the same way as sugar, or coffee will help you?

I mean, apples are more effective at keeping people awake in the morning than caffeine, and sugar is obviously helpful in keeping you awake, so why not just take a tonne of sugar during WBTB then go to sleep before the sugar kicks in...

Will this work?

----------


## westonci

> Won't apples help you LD in the same way as sugar, or coffee will help you?
> 
> I mean, apples are more effective at keeping people awake in the morning than caffeine, and sugar is obviously helpful in keeping you awake, so why not just take a tonne of sugar during WBTB then go to sleep before the sugar kicks in...
> 
> Will this work?



apples juice increases the production in the brain of the essential neurotransmitter *acetylcholine*, and acetylcholine is very important in REM Sleep

----------


## John11

I tried this.  I had a large glass of apple juice before going to be and then another when I woke up in the middle of the night, but it didn't help me at all.  I actually feel like I had less vivid dreams that night.  Maybe I just got unlucky.

----------


## The_Patient

Im going to try WBTB tonight and eat a buttload of apples now and when I wake up at night. I hope it works!

----------


## Zak

Peanuts contain a lot of Acetylcholine, so will peanut butter work as well? I just had about 3 spoonfuls of peanut butter. I will report back tomorrow. I hope it does work, cause I hate apple juice and I don't want to have to buy a whole carton of it if peanut butter works too.  ::?:

----------


## Brainchild

One thing's for sure:

APPLE JUICE = DIARRHEA

----------


## Zak

It worked! I had one of the best LDs of my life last night!  ::D:  It ended my dry spell too. If you don't like apple juice, try peanut butter or orange juice. It really works.

----------


## The_Patient

Wow.....

I ate two apples a couple of minutes before I went to sleep.  I woke upin themiddle of the night and remembered one VERY vivid dream.  I woke up later and remembered another vivid dream and a fragment of another.  After my alarm clock sounded I didnt immediately remember any dreams, but I remembered three more for a total of seven dreams recalled in one night!   Apples work!

----------


## Caradon

I honestly don't think apples have anything to do with it. I had a ten dream night last night, with No juice or fruit of any kind. Far better than any of the nights I drank the juice.

When I was on vacation at the cabin, I had nights like that every night except for two. And I ate very little, and drank only water.

----------


## KingOfTwilight

Tried WBTB last night with Applejuice( pure, no sugar)

No recall >.<

----------


## ladoys

Indeed I tried a big glass full before bed and on other nights in the middle of the night. I too believe that after awhile it hurt vividness and recall, but I found that a week later I've been getting nonstop lucids. My dream sign=

----------


## marcc

it helps you guys. another one to confirm it!

i have really weird dreams, but i get low-level lucids everytime and i get insane recall.
noticed that with apples your dreams can get 'guided' by emotions, e.g. i kept on thinking about having an sd with my crush, and although i didnt achieve an sd, i had at least two dreams involving her that night.

----------


## slash112

wow, apple juice, really?
thats so cool i have apple juice quite a lot, but ive only just started lucid dreaming to ill do the WBTB and drink some apple juice ASAP

----------


## slash112

would just eating apples work, because i have them all the time

----------


## I H8 Reality

> would just eating apples work, because i have them all the time



I think apple juice is more pure and concentrated than apples them selves

----------


## theholotrope

Sounds like I'm going to buy me some apple juice!!!

Do you guys think it's better to drink apple nectar? Is it more concentrated or less?

----------


## Lionsroar

okay guys.. I'm saying it worked for me.
Woek up at 6, went jogging for half an hour, came home drank a glass of apple juice, tried wild, dint work, tried wbtb couldnt concentrate. so ended up just sleeping, but had some pretty darn vivid dreams, and i think I kinda got to lucidty in the last few seconds. 
 ::D: 

i'll try again tommorw and write what happens..

----------


## theholotrope

Okay, I'd say it was a complete success.

It was only a half-lucid, but I say success because it was completely distinctive from any other night. My first night with AJ was a failure but the second night was definitely different. Here's how it went:

1 - Slept at 11:00PM
2 - Woke up at 5:00AM naturally. Went to the bathroom, wrote down some dreams for about 20 Min. and drank about 250ml of AJ.
3 - Tough times trying to sleep for about 40 min. and at about 6:00am I started drifting off.
4 - Woke up at 6:50AM after my lucid and wrote it down.

I consider it a half-lucid because I remember having control of myself but the dream took hold of me. It wasn't a good lucid at all, I had to fight off a couple of dream characters, not a good feeling. But it was a lucid because I remember having to stabilize successfully about 2-3 times. Then, had a false awakening and started writing down my lucid in my new dream. THEN I woke up and remembered everything like a regular dream but somehow figured out that I did actually stabilize.

So, not a fun lucid or a very vivid one, but I usually don't have LD's since I just picked it up again and this is my second night trying AJ. The first one, I couldn't sleep. And it was definitely the longest lucid I've ever had since I was calm enough to not wake up when I noticed it was an LD.

***

Will report back if I have more results. I definitely recommend Apple Juice but I would suggest not staying awake too much in your WBTB if you are going to try it because I "think" AJ wakes your mind up some. So, just wake up, go to the bathroom if you need to, drink some AJ and possibly do a MILD or even nothing at all. Just a suggestion for beginners.  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

> So, not a fun lucid or a very vivid one



I'm confused, you said it was a success, but that your dream wasn't very vivid?
Yay for being lucid though!!  :boogie:

----------


## theholotrope

Yeah, like I said, I had to stabilize three times. I'd have to say it was more like a half-lucid but it was still lucid.

So, as far as reality checking and being in a dream, it was a success. I see potential in apples!

----------


## Shift

> Yeah, like I said, I had to stabilize three times. I'd have to say it was more like a half-lucid but it was still lucid.
> 
> So, as far as reality checking and being in a dream, it was a success. I see potential in apples!



Well the apple juice isn't supposed to make you lucid. It's just supposed to make your dream more vivid. A bonus to being in a nice vivid dream is, hopefully, lots of clear details that can cue you in to RC or flat out lucidity.

----------


## Kai14

Does eating apples count? I love apples! But I'm diabetic, so drinking apple juice contains carbs and lots of sugar (in some) and can really raise blood sugar. Hmmm, I will try to eat apples tonight. But I usually eat apples a lot before bed, and yet no vivid dreams. Why is that?

----------


## Parakonstantius

About a week ago, I woke up at approx. 3am, and ate a granola bar with dried fruit. It worked great, and I recalled 3 dreams.

----------


## TheRealOrangeJuice

I'll try eating apples, I'm eating one right now. I'm going to bed in about 30 minutes. I'll edit my results in tomorrow.  ::banana::

----------


## Lionsroar

It dint work for me.. just wanted to say that  :smiley: 
worked once.. failed all the other times.. maybe my sleeping schedule is screwed

----------


## Lionsroar

Okay.. I did it again today.. but I did have a dream that I 'attempted' to do a RC. I did the nose thing.. but my nose was for some reason.. slippery? and the check didnt work.. but still.. never done it before in a dream. I

----------


## Misbijoux

> Does eating apples count? I love apples! But I'm diabetic, so drinking apple juice contains carbs and lots of sugar (in some) and can really raise blood sugar. Hmmm, I will try to eat apples tonight. But I usually eat apples a lot before bed, and yet no vivid dreams. Why is that?



Regular apples contain just as much carbs and sugar (natural) as apple juice (at least the 100% apple juice with no added anything) not the concentrated stuff. From what I've heard (and correct me if I'm wrong), apples are one of the many foods that can lower blood sugar. I'm just confused as to why apple juice (the ones with no added anything) would be any different.

----------


## Psionics

would apples work? i want to know cause i don't have apple juice right now but have eaten a couple apples.

----------


## The Cusp

I've heard it said that apple juice is more effective at keeping you awake than coffee.  I can see how it might keep you awake, but being more "alert" might make for a more vivid dream.

----------


## オースチン

This thread really captured my interest.  I tried it last night.  I'll be doing several different trials

Trials one:  Sleep from 12:30-6:30.  I took a Surbex-T B Complex Pill before sleep and upon waking at 6:30 drank half a glass of apple juice.  I then typed out my dream, which I was on the brink of becoming lucid before waking to my alarm, and then turned on the lucid dreaming subliminal message song while reading some of the DV threads.  Drank the rest of the AJ and then I went back to sleep at 6:50 using WBTB.  It wasn't quite successful.  I don't fully recall my dreams.  But I can remember they were relatively vivid and involved at least my sense of touch in addition to sight and sound.

Tonight:  Sleep from 12:45/1:00-6:00.  B Complex before sleep, plus half a glass of AJ.  Wake up, Half the remaining AJ, Song, Write Dreams, Check DV, Finish AJ, Sleep.

I'll report my results tomorrow

Edit:  I have a feeling AJ+WBTB is a going to give me good results generally.  I won't lose hope easily.

----------


## Shift

> This thread really captured my interest.  I tried it last night.  I'll be doing several different trials
> 
> Trials one:  Sleep from 12:30-6:30.  I took a Surbex-T B Complex Pill before sleep and upon waking at 6:30 drank half a glass of apple juice.  I then typed out my dream, which I was on the brink of becoming lucid before waking to my alarm, and then turned on the lucid dreaming subliminal message song while reading some of the DV threads.  Drank the rest of the AJ and then I went back to sleep at 6:50 using WBTB.  It wasn't quite successful.  I don't fully recall my dreams.  But I can remember they were relatively vivid and involved at least my sense of touch in addition to sight and sound.
> 
> Tonight:  Sleep from 12:45/1:00-6:00.  B Complex before sleep, plus half a glass of AJ.  Wake up, Half the remaining AJ, Song, Write Dreams, Check DV, Finish AJ, Sleep.
> 
> I'll report my results tomorrow
> 
> Edit:  I have a feeling AJ+WBTB is a going to give me good results generally.  I won't lose hope easily.



If you're seriously going to be doing trials you'd better make sure that they're all blind, otherwise it's pretty much a waste of time to take detailed notes about it  :Sad:

----------


## Psionics

This really works. last night I had about one cup before bed and had two fully vivid dreams, as apposed to my usual remember-only-the-last-two-seconds dreams I've been getting recently. unfortunately it made me have a deeper sleep, so I didn't respond to my alarm clock.

----------


## オースチン

> If you're seriously going to be doing trials you'd better make sure that they're all blind, otherwise it's pretty much a waste of time to take detailed notes about it



Why does it need to be a blind experiment?  I can't necessarily mix placebos in with my Surbex T's, or make a fake apple juice and drink that.  This is simply trial and error to see what works best for me.  Perhaps the results will inspire other people who are interested to try one of the methods I used as well. 

I'm not doing the trails for notes, or research, I'm simply a Lucid Dreamer who needs to hone his skills before he's able to call himself a regular.

Wish me luck,

O-Suchin




(Results from last night)
As for Last Night:
Vivid dreams but low recall.  I missed a few blatant Dream Signs.  Nothing special to report.  I didn't have a lucid.  Tonight I'm drinking the Apple Juice before bed and taking the Surbex T pill at the same time.  I'm sleeping from 1-6:30, waking up, reading about lucid dreaming for 10 minutes, taking a warm shower, then going back to sleep.  The Warm Shower-Sleep transition is how i had most of my lucid dreams in high school,  Before I realized what they were.

O-Suchin

----------


## Shift

> Why does it need to be a blind experiment?  I can't necessarily mix placebos in with my Surbex T's, or make a fake apple juice and drink that.  This is simply trial and error to see what works best for me.  Perhaps the results will inspire other people who are interested to try one of the methods I used as well. 
> 
> I'm not doing the trails for notes, or research, I'm simply a Lucid Dreamer who needs to hone his skills before he's able to call himself a regular.



Well you said trials, so I meant that you if you want to do a serious, scientific study you should. It's awesome that you are documenting them, but yes unless that is done you have to consider the factor that you are aware that you are ingesting these things. Still, best of luck  ::D:  I for one believe that the juice can have an effect, so I'm looking forward to hearing of your successes  ::D:

----------


## オースチン

To anyone who was interested in my experimenting with different methods,
I'm sorry I forgot to update.  I've been busy with christmas preparations and friends.  I didn't do all the trials I wanted to but, I at least in my case I found apple sauce to be a better Lucid Aid than Apple Juice.  Has anyone experienced a similar situation?

O-Suchin

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> Well you said trials, so I meant that you if you want to do a serious, scientific study you should. It's awesome that you are documenting them, but yes unless that is done you have to consider the factor that you are aware that you are ingesting these things. Still, best of luck  I for one believe that the juice can have an effect, so I'm looking forward to hearing of your successes



We should research this all together scientifically  :tongue2: 

Uhhh, apple sauce? So you eat some apple sauce before bed. How much, what kind, etc.

----------


## オースチン

> We should research this all together scientifically 
> 
> Uhhh, apple sauce? So you eat some apple sauce before bed. How much, what kind, etc.




Yes, Apple Sauce my friend.  Mott's Apple Sauce, I don't believe there was any cinnamon in it.  I finished half of a standard jar.  I'd tell you the exact Oz. and everything but it's downstairs, and I am unfortunately upstairs.  I'm not sure how much credit I'm prepared to give it though.  I had my Lucid Dream last night by WILDing, and I ate the apple sauce 6 hours prior to that.

Good Luck with either product and I'd love to make this into an experiment we can conduct with multiple members on DV, feel free to lead the way.

O-Suchin

----------


## Shift

> Yes, Apple Sauce my friend.  Mott's Apple Sauce, I don't believe there was any cinnamon in it.  I finished half of a standard jar.  I'd tell you the exact Oz. and everything but it's downstairs, and I am unfortunately upstairs.  I'm not sure how much credit I'm prepared to give it though.  I had my Lucid Dream last night by WILDing, and I ate the apple sauce 6 hours prior to that.
> 
> Good Luck with either product and I'd love to make this into an experiment we can conduct with multiple members on DV, feel free to lead the way.
> 
> O-Suchin



I'd enjoy such an experiment, too, though it would be hard to come up with placebos I think. research forums

----------


## オースチン

ahh, thank you for the link Shift.  I had no idea such a section existed within DV.  
Happy Holidays all around

O-Suchin

----------


## Waldo the 5th

Shift, may I suggest in these test trials that you have experienced people and inexperienced. For the vet dreamer, it may be difficult to see if there was any great improvement as they are already up to scratch. With the newbies, I think it would be easier to spot a greater contrast. Throwing it out there. Best of luck, happy dreaming to all!

----------


## Clamosus

Sounds good! I'll try it next night.

E: Didn't have apple juice,  :tongue2:  so I drank orange-grape-peach-mango-passion fruit juice  ::D:  after 6&#189; hours of sleep. Didn't have lucid, but exceptional long dream. :O

I'll try this again when I have apple juice.  :tongue2:

----------


## ReaLiTy_DReaM

Apple juice seems to work for me as well.  I've had one glass before bed for the past week and had at least one vivid dream each night, plus one lucid dream (only lasted about ten seconds because I think it was at the end of my REM cycle).  For the past two days, though, I didn't drink any and my recall decreased tremendously.

----------


## Souperman22

I don't usually have apple juice at my house. Do apples alone work?

----------


## Hidden

The article mentions both apples and apple juice; I don't think it makes much of a difference.  I don't have apple juice either, but I'll try it once I get some.

----------


## Shift

Yes, just read the thread. All the information is available in it for you to read.

----------


## ca1um132

I drinked a glass of Apple Juice last night and I had a very long vivid dream. 

Probably just a concidence or a placebo effect but I'll try again tonight.

----------


## mrdeano

Well, it looks like I am off to buy some Apple Juice.
Now I need a way to keep it away from my family, they will drink it all! And I can't exactly tell them why I am drinking Apple Juice aha!

----------


## Hidden

Lol mrdeano, my family will drink all of my apple juice too.  And they did. >.<

I didn't notice much of a difference after drinking apple juice.  I didn't do it with a WBTB, I just drank it before going to bed.  Ironically, I think I had less dreams on the nights that I drank apple juice.

----------


## topten35

I had vivid dreams every time i drunk juice, but it wasn't apple.

----------


## mrdeano

I drank apple juice last night while doing the WILD method.
And it worked!

It was the best LD I have had up to yet.

----------


## Idolfan

I like apple juice...

----------


## Mkmaster2400

I was thinking about trying a wbtb for the first time tonight. I'll drink apple juice before I go back to bed, and see if it works.

----------


## acillis

i wish to thank everyone who gave this a go, it really does sound promising 
i noticed there are alot more hits then misses that alone says it might work for me also, i cant afford to get any apples or juice till next week, will make a report sometime when i got them, wish me the best ::bowdown::

----------


## Clairity

> wish me the best



Good luck!  :smiley: 

.

----------


## Mogzy92

Well, this thread is very interesting. Tonight im gonna try my own little 'experiment'. Im munching an apple and orange and drinking a glass of orange juice (as i have no AJ  :Sad:  ) before bed, gonna WBTB after 4-5 hours sleep, and once i wake up ill eat 2 apples and post my results in the morning  ::D: . It was mentioned that newbies should try to test the effects. So here goes nothing!

----------


## acillis

since i can not get apples or juice till next week, all i had in the house was a big bag of cheese..... so i eat half a bowl full before bed last night ::shock:: 
maybe that was a bit much.... throughout the day i took one st johns wort tab... i don't know if that added to it.
but also with the half bowl of cheese i also took a Valerian pill.

i have not had a dream like i had last night in... i don't know how long its been... it was fun but very disturbing, it was if i went into some alternate universe or something.... very strange..... I'm trying the cheese again to night! ::D:  
and my cheese is the shredded type, give me a sec ill go read the exact label  
Cole's smart buy: shredded tasty cheddar cheese, this is meant to work also?
oh i nearly forgot, i also been eating a raw onion on and off all day also.

even if i wanted to share this dream with you guys, i couldn't and wouldn't know where to start... it was awesome and funny but at the same time it was evil at the same time, very very vivid but nowhere near lucidity, god I'm just imagining what the apples and juice are gonna do! holy fuck!!!!!!
here is for the power of the apple and the cheese ::bowdown::

----------


## Mogzy92

> We need a dancing apple smiley now!



i cannot begin to emphasize how much i agree with this.

So i did what i said i would in my last post. And i had THE-MOST-SURREAL-NIGHT-OF-MY-LIFE..

when i munched an apple orange and the orange juice, nothing special happened. But when i did a wbtb after 4-5 hours sleep and ate 2 apples, i tried a WILD. I was doing a mantra as a fallback 'The next time im dreaming, i will realise im dreaming and do a reality check'. I got bored of trying to WILD as it was taking a while, so i rolled over and went to sleep. So the earliest thing i remember is (in my dream) i wake up in a bed in college, and see this weird pandington bear head and shit myself, and imeadiatly close my eyes. As soon as i close my eyes in the dream, i get SP. MANIC SP. Now i dunno if i was really feeling it or if it was the dream, but it sure felt real. 

As i was lying there in SP i thought YES! I can use this to LD!(not realising i was dreaming at the time) and i swear, i saw the dream start to form.  Then i somehow jumped into this dream  ::shock::  This is my second ever LD, and all i did was try to spin to stabilize it, which was suprisingly hard  ::lol::  I should also note this LD was like, SUPER vivid. My first LD looked sort of dreamlike, but this one was like waking life vivid. I thought what to do, saw a van going down the road and decided to try running super fast. I managed to catch up with it and run quick and light footed enough to walk on a massive puddle of water without sinking ( i was proud) and rubbed my hands as i did this, to make sure i didnt loose lucidity. But then, there was INSTANT blackness. Then i had an FA, but i didnt wake up in my bed, i woke in the college bed again.. i then proceeded to have an immensly vivid and long dream, in which i had ANOTHER FA.

This is where it gets confusing.. I woke up in some weird place, and my mum, this boy i know, and some girl i see about the place was there. They was doing something weird, then i had ANOTHER FA. I got out of bed, and the SAME place and people i saw before the FA where there. I tried telling them all that i have had a dream about this before but they didnt beleive me, told me to shut up and gave me a bag of weed  ::D:  This dream proceeded to be long and vivid also

I then had yet ANOTHER FA and woke up in a room where a bunch of people i know where playing like a call of duty game, where the opening of it is a war kicking off, but with sonic music. I saw it and was like 'this is lame, the music kills the epicness' then realised it was sonic sounding music. Then someone tells me, 'Its a COD & Sonic crossover game'. We played it, and i remember the game quick well, as it played just like a real game. You got to choose your character, be it a helicopter, tank, soldier, sonic or tails. Anyways, when i woke up from this i was in my real bed really awake, and you dont realize how puzzled i was by this whole thing. The SP thing, has anyone had that happen before, like dreamed about having SP but you feel your real body paralized or something? It was weird and i probably explained the whole thing in an odd way, but this is how i experienced it  ::lol:: 

So, my conclusion thus far...KUDOS to Apples (even if theyre placebo)

Im sooo gonna try again tonight.

----------


## Richnfg

I drunk a whole carton before bed last night and had three vivid dreams. Not conclusive evidence, but good nonetheless. haha.

----------


## josh2010

well, i thought i'd add my experience to this.  I drank a big glass of apple juice and ate a small box of raisins last night just before bed.  I tried a WILD as soon as i got in bed, but couldnt get as far as I have been able to in the past (meaning, sleep paralysis and such).  Then, I had at least three very vivid dreams (non-lucid).  However, by this morning, I couldn't remember any of them, just the emotions I associated with them.

Anyways, it is definately showing some potential for me and I intend to try it again, especially after sleeping first.

----------


## Mattofla

All I have is mango juice...

----------


## hisnameistyler

Damn, I wanna try this! Mogzy92's post is inspirational. That's so cool. Perhaps this depends on the person too? I guess we can see.

----------


## marcc

I think any juice would work, right?

I want to see what'll happen if you replace every drink with a glass of juice  ::D:

----------


## ItalianoCane

I did a WBTB last night. I woke up around 6:15 and stayed up an hour. Before I went back to sleep I drank about two glasses of apple juice and went to bed. It took me a little while to go to sleep, but I had a really long dream that was really odd. I ran out of juice, but I'm eager to try again.

----------


## hisnameistyler

> I did a WBTB last night. I woke up around 6:15 and stayed up an hour. Before I went back to sleep I drank about two glasses of apple juice and went to bed. It took me a little while to go to sleep, but I had a really long dream that was really odd. I ran out of juice, but I'm eager to try again.



Welcome to the forum, friend! So would you say that the apple juice had a clear effect on your dream?

----------


## ItalianoCane

Well, normally I can remember about 1 dream per night, but I would definatly say that I had a longer and more unusual dream than I normally do. Wether or not that was due to apple juice or happenstance, I don't fully know.

What I do know is that apple juice is tasty, and I'm going to get some more and try again to see if it has the same effect. And thanks.  :smiley:  Glad to finally be getting into the swing of things.

----------


## peacock486

maybe this will end my dry spell.

am gonna try this as soon as i can.

----------


## acillis

on Wednesday just gone, i brought 4 liters of apple juice, yes 4 liters! lol
the first night, i drank 4 cups; i didnt dream much that night, but i was also pretty stoned, so...... i cant say

the second night, i had a pretty damn vivid dream <i had nothing else in my system> it was quite a disturbing dream, and i dunno if i should share it... nope i wont! its just to sick......

last night, i was quite drunk, but i drank a glass of apple juice before bed, and during wbtb..... had a very very very sad dream involving a girl, i knew.... but who i don't really know at all........... 

one thing i have noticed so far, is the emotional dreams that apple juice seems to induce, i don't know if that's a bad thing or good thing..... i felt so sad when i woke up but i was hungover too...so yeah

thats my report for now...... apple juice makes some emotional dreams :Sad:

----------


## stevetrindall

Can't wait to give this a try. I have not had a lucid dream since christmas and I'm so hoping this will work for me.

----------


## marcc

I think it's safe to say fruit juices help in most cases  ::D:

----------


## stevetrindall

For the past 2 nights I have gone to bed at 11 and set my alarm to wake me up at 5. I drank 2 200ml cartons of apple juice before going back to sleep for 2 hours until I needed to get up for work but Unfortunately I have still been unable to have any LD's. I don't even think my dreams has got any more vivid. Can someone suggest any idea to what I'm doing wrong. Thank

----------


## ElsiaStar

I didn't have any LDs. But think my dreams were more vivid.. idk i'm going to try it again tonight.

----------


## marcc

Holy crap!
Yesterday, as I was thinking about lucid dreaming supplements, I noticed we had some Omega-3 fatty acid fish tablets ( ::roll:: ), and um, I took 5 times the regular amount (hey, it's impossible to OD on and most American's have a deficiency of DHA anyway (and it helps with brain function so I went "ok!")  :tongue2: ). 5 pills (those nasty ones that look like normal pills put then pop and spew oil all over your tongue and teeth).

DID I HAVE AN LD OR WHAT?  ::banana:: 

There we have it, folks. *1000mg of DHA* will give you splendid, splendid dreams with a yucky taste in your mouth.

And with 90 pills for $8 + tax, it's a lot of dreams for a good price  :smiley: 

I'm going to start a research thread soon. Anybody who reads this and has a couple of fish oil pills to spare, please share results  :smiley:

----------


## loco575

> Holy crap!
> Yesterday, as I was thinking about lucid dreaming supplements, I noticed we had some Omega-3 fatty acid fish tablets (), and um, I took 5 times the regular amount (hey, it's impossible to OD on and most American's have a deficiency of DHA anyway (and it helps with brain function so I went "ok!") ). 5 pills (those nasty ones that look like normal pills put then pop and spew oil all over your tongue and teeth).
> 
> DID I HAVE AN LD OR WHAT? 
> 
> There we have it, folks. *1000mg of DHA* will give you splendid, splendid dreams with a yucky taste in your mouth.
> 
> And with 90 pills for $8 + tax, it's a lot of dreams for a good price 
> 
> I'm going to start a research thread soon. Anybody who reads this and has a couple of fish oil pills to spare, please share results



How is it coming so far, I'd love to get some of the pills if they worked. Take like 3 or 4 and 2 glasses of apple juice!

----------


## hisnameistyler

Hmmmm. Where can I get these pills? I just picked up Melatonin and some vitamin B6, but didn't have any great results. I've only taken them two days though, so I'm going to give it awhile. I'm willing to experiment with a lot of different supplements, as long as I know where to get them.

----------


## marcc

> Hmmmm. Where can I get these pills? I just picked up Melatonin and some vitamin B6, but didn't have any great results. I've only taken them two days though, so I'm going to give it awhile. I'm willing to experiment with a lot of different supplements, as long as I know where to get them.



I got some at Trader Joe's. There are two types: the $8 'flavored' version, and the $9 tasteless version  ::D:

----------


## Zenman

Wow, there are a lot of inspirational posts on this thread.  One thing nobody mentioned is that if you're going to drink apple juice before bed, or during a WBTB, make sure to either brush your teeth afterwards or rinse your mouth out with water.  It can really decay your teeth while you sleep due to the lack of saliva etc.    

With that said, I'm going to drink some tonight and some more during a WBTB and hopefully have some good results to post!

ZM

----------


## XeL

Wow, this sounds interesting. Will try tonight.

----------


## Zenman

Well I had mixed results with my AJ experiment.  I drank 1/2 a cup before bed at 1am.  I set my alarm for 7am but woke up at 5am to go to the bathroom.  It felt like I had been dreaming for hours but I could only remember flashes of the dream.  The flashes were vivid but they were only a few seconds.  My recall might have been screwed up because when awoke I immediately started calculating sleep times and how it sucked I woke up after only 4 hours of sleep.  Anyway, after going to the bathroom, I drank another 3/4 cup of AJ, stayed up for about 20 minutes and tried some WILD techniques but gave up and just went to sleep.  I awoke again at 8:45am and again, felt like I had been dreaming for HOURS but could only remember a few vivid flashes.  I think I had one false awakening in there.   

Maybe I didn't drink enough but I eat a lot of sugar during the day and it felt wrong drinking the sweet AJ throughout the night. I think I'm going to stick with magnesium glycinate, b6 and choline bitartrate for my dream aids.

ZM

----------


## RXC573

I only have applejuice from concentrate. will that still help? and will it still work if you drink it before bed?

----------


## Zenman

As I wrote in my last post, I'd given up on apple juice because it didn't really work for me and I wasn't into all the sugar. (I was using concentrate)
But last night I had an apple for dessert around 11:00pm.  I tried to go to sleep around 12:45am (my normal time) and couldn't fall asleep till around 2am.  I had to wake up for work at 7am.  Well right before I woke up I was having some incredibly vivid and trippy dreams!  One was my Dad and my teenage nephew smoking a giant joint together and it had a weird cigar sticking out of it. (I've  been sober for 10 years and rarely come across pot these days) In another part of the dream, me and someone else took a copy of the entire earth out into space and were somehow shooting energy beams from it.  I was concerned that the people back on earth (the real earth was back where we took this earth from) would be confused. This all made sense to my apple affected dreaming consciousness. Haha.  I have another apple waiting for me.  Probably eat it for dessert this weekend sometime and then go for a WILD in the morning!

ZM

----------


## dreamnoob

yep, im sooo trying this

----------


## Mancon

WOAH! Sounds awesome! *buys apple juice*

----------


## Mancon

Well I tried it out and THAT NIGHT I had a very long and vivid dream.

----------


## White horse

I thought, well give it a shot, it won't hurt. So I took 1 glass apple juice before going to bed and half a glass in the middle of the night. 
I also did listen 1 hour to binaural beats so maybe that's involved. 
But I could remember 5 dreams, two very long ones with full details. However no lucid one this night. I keep the aplle juice in my routine for a while...

----------


## AlternateReality

I bought me some Simply Apple, I'll edit in the morning if I notice anything.  Drinking roughly 8oz before bed.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

I'll try it and get back to you on it tomorrow.

----------


## hisnameistyler

It's difficult to tell if this works or not. I'm guessing you need pretty good dream recall to begin with; when I drank glasses of apple juice before bed, I didn't notice too much of a difference.

----------


## aimee47

Hm, has anyone tried orange juice?
I tried Tropicana orange juice before bed, and nothing really changed. Normal dream recall. Anyone else try it, though?

----------


## White horse

I had apple juice every night the last weeks. I had two LD's and many recalls. 
My conclusion about A'juice is that it has some effect on your dreams and recalls, but the effect is small and Apple juice is not THE key for LD.
Still I keep Apple juice in my routine untill I found a better drink. 

I won't try orange juice to much, it's very bad for your teeth when you drink it before going to bed.

----------


## Puffin

Holy crap. 

After reading this and drinking around 500mL of apple juice (sunrype from concentrate) before I went to bed last night, I had one short lucid dream and I was able to recall five dreams and most details in them. Gotta try this.

Peanut butter works too, I've heard?

----------


## stnicka

i shud do this

----------


## stnicka

i tried it and did have a pretty vivid dream i probably would have remebered it better if i hadnt had a beer or two before bed
i just remeber it was about football practice and i actally felt like i was there

----------


## THELUKESTIR

My sister just purchased a juice from the store that she claimed was incredibly high with antioxidants... I'm going to try to get some of that juice and some apple juice not from concentrate. Ill start with the apple juice and then use the special juice... I'll probably have the results within a week

----------


## Xibran123

So what kind of juice works? From concentrate or not from concentrate? Im going to go buy some. Oh, peanut butter also works great. A year ago, I remember eating some peanut butter and I had an LD. How much should you take?

----------


## Fitz

Even apple-flavored mineral water works - which clearly states it's just concentrate. Funnily enough, I discovered that independently and made AJ a part of my technique (posted here, if anyone's interested:http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...58#post1207758). Orange juice MIGHT work, too. This one time I devoured a whole orange in the middle of the night and then had my first LD in years.

----------


## ckyle

Hey everyone, trying apple juice tonight, just downed a peanut butter and banana sandwich and washed it down with milk, but will be drinking apple juice right before bed and in the midst of the night. 

I am SO interested in all this stuff, having my first OBE 4 nights ago.

take care guys

----------


## stnicka

i tried it it didnt really work, interestingly the only night it really worked i slammed a beer drank the apple juice and had dreams

----------


## THELUKESTIR

Tried apple juice nd I can tell I had quite more detailed dreams. The only problem is I am having a little trouble targeting my REM periods so my recall last night was terrible (I didn't remember them till morning)

----------


## ebullere

I drank two glasses of apple juice before bed last night at 11:20, and either had no dreams at all or no recall. It may just be because I was overly tired and didn't wake up between dream cycles. Bleh.

If the random dream I had a few nights ago was correct, though, chocolate milk is my maaaagical dream fluid. And I think I'm trying pomegranate-blueberry smoothies tonight, actually. For the lulz.

----------


## lilacalil

Do plain apples work? Love apples, hate apple juice. I can scoff like six down at once  :Oops:

----------


## THELUKESTIR

> Do plain apples work? Love apples, hate apple juice. I can scoff like six down at once



 I'm pretty sure somewhere in this thread someone suggested that 2 apples were the equivalent to the amount of apple juice you would want to drink

----------


## Armistice

I should try apple juice.  Too much makes me sick though, lol

Actually, the last 2 times I had crazy dreams(the past week) was after eating a lot of beans (Bush's baked beans to be exact).  We like to cook up beans and hot dogs... call it "weenies and beanies".  Night of I had an interesting dream, but don't remember much of it... had 2 dreams I think.  The next night, I had a lot of left overs(3 plates of beans.  They're so damn good!)  And I had the wierdest set of dreams ever.  I don't know if they were seperate, but I remember 3 different scenarios

Next time we have that for dinner, I'm going to have a lot and see if I get anything.  Would make for some cool LD's if I can remember to get lucid, lol

Sorry this hasn't QUITE been on topic

----------


## Mzzkc

So, since the start of November, I've been drinking a shot of apple juice each night before bed (except for one). So far this month I have had 5 Lucids and some pretty darn vivid, long, in depth, dreams. Apple Juice has had a very noticeable effect for me, but not so much the lucids as the increase in clarity.

I suggest everyone try apple juice, even if you already have lucids on a regular basis.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

Decided to bump this thread because apple juice works. I had a big glass an hour before bed last night and remembered about 6 dreams, 3 being very vivid. I was going through a bad recall peried but the apple juice pulled me out of it  :smiley:

----------


## Mike02

I also need to bump this because I tried this before bed I remember 4 dreams, but later forgot one(i never wrote it down)

----------


## MadMonkey

looks like everyone is having atleast some sucess with this so I gota try it. I hope I have some apple juice!

----------


## Connermac

Not sure if this has already been brought up, but what about apple sauce and regular apples? If they contain the same stuff, the higher consistency would cause it to work its way through your system more slowly and have the same effect for a longer period of time, right?

----------


## IndigoGhost

*Cranberry juice works soooo much better ^.-*

----------


## xFaithfully

I am definitely going to try this tonight! No wonder little kids have so many dreams, they always drink apple juice!

Also, if I keep drinking apple juice almost every night, will eventually my dreams not be as vivid because my body has gotten used to drinking apple juice all the time?

One more question.  ::D:  How early should I drink a glass of AJ before gong to bed?

----------


## MadMonkey

I don't think its effect can be lessond by drinking it all the time because I think its because some vitaman or protien in the apple juice but Idk because I'm not sure thats why it increases lucidity. Also next time edit your posts into one.  :tongue2:

----------


## xFaithfully

Haha sorry. Results are:

2 almost vivid dreams!
Couldn't remember basically anything for the past week!
Apple juice really helps!

----------


## SupaCoopa

Wow seems to be working for everyone. I'm going to try. I dont have any apple juice atm but hopefully an apple can do the trick lol.

----------


## xFaithfully

Yes, I've heard apples work too. A lot of people said that 2 apples were the equivalent of a cup of apple juice.

----------


## Kayso_Dias

I've been trying Apple Juice the last few days and It's worked for me. The First night i tried almost 16 oz. I had a glass and then read that apple juice helps, then before bed had some more and remembered 2 very full very vivid dreams. (usually remember only 1 full one and a bunch of splices). Then last night I tried only 1 glass (8 0z) and only remembered one really vivid dream. Also had a false awakening of me going to drink more apple juice in the morning wearing a fedora on top of a bowler hat. (of which i only own 1)

----------


## xFaithfully

Haha. So maybe the more you drink, the more you dream and remember?
Well, here's how last night went.
Drank about 5oz of apple juice before bed; woke up at 2:45 and drank about 4oz. Then went back to sleep woke up at 5:15, drank less than 4oz of AJ, then went back to sleep. Woke up at about 7:15 a.m. And in between 5:15 and 7:15 I kept waking up. So I didn't dream long. 
I only remembered a fragment of each dream, and I only had 2 dreams. So I guess I need to drink more AJ. But the prob is is that I get so sick to my stomach, but I love apple juice.  :Sad:

----------


## exdreamer

This is really interesting, because my dream recall is usually pretty good and my dreams are usually extremely vivid. I usually drink apple juice _a lot_. Over the last few days I've had a dry spell for dream recall, and I also didn't drink any apple juice during that time because we were out until yesterday.

I've not had an LD yet, so I can't speak to the effects of apple juice on lucidity.

----------


## Skydreamer707

Just reporting that this worked for me as well, i ate an apple before bed and remembered 1 long vivid dream. but i only slept for 5 hours. i probably would have remembered more had i slept longer! actually thinking back, two days ago i had my first extremely vivid dream in a long time and i remember eating it apple right before bed! o-o
This definitely works!

----------


## Kayso_Dias

hmmm, last night i tried just 1 glass of like 8 oz. and I remembered only 1 small portion of a dream. maybe i need to drink more? Also Ive been listening to some Subliminal Recall MP3s that i didn't listen to tonight.

----------


## xFaithfully

Hmm, I have been continuing to drink the AJ before bed and in WBTB. I've been drinking about 7oz before bed. 
I got into another dry spell, can't remember anything in 3 nights so far. Will try again tonight and see if I remember anything.

----------


## Repo!

Wow, I drank a glass about 20 minutes before I went to bed and in the morning I remembered 3 separate, long dreams! Placebo? maybe. But it works!

----------


## Puffin

I have a wierd feeling that it's just a placebo effect, but AJ definitely works for me too.
(Have I posted here before?)

----------


## kookyinc

Apple juice usually has large amounts of Vitamin C, which helps with the synthesis of neurotransmitters. Could that have any effect on dream vividness? I got that info from Wikipedia, so I don't actually know anything for sure.

----------


## Lucille

could it be perhaps just the high sugar... giving the brain/memory some fuel?  Forgive me if I sound naive - in any case I will certainly give apple juice a try.

----------


## BlakeE45

Holy crap... I drank 10oz of apple juice when I woke up at 3:30AM last night. I had 4 LDs!!!   Thats more than I have been able to have in 4 months!  Thank you for the tip about the Apple juice!

EDIT: I drank 20oz of AJ before I went to bed too.

I will also repeat the same thing today, and post my results tomorrow.

----------


## BlakeE45

Erm... I had no recall.

----------


## 156curses

I tried this apple juice technique last night and I recalled 3 dreams, but not LD unfortunately. I'm gonna try it again tonight. 

Do many of you users these days use this technique regulary?

Also I've seen dark chocolate be mentioned a few times. I'm gonna pick some up tomorrow, but how does the dark chocolate idea work? When do you eat it? Before bed? During WBTB?

----------


## WanderingMind

Well I did a combo of peanut butter, celery, some choline in a pill (100mg), and apple juice before bed.
I woke up a bit later than I expected (I deprived myself the night before because I had to be at work at 3 am; First part of the WBTB was 4 pm-11 pm). I meant to get up at 10:00, but I stayed up for a little under an hour, and I had a very nice LD. The weird thing is the SP sounds were like a lawn mower. lol

----------


## bored2tears

I tried it. No lucid.  But I had a really long dream, that may have continued when the next REM period started.

You can read about it here: Everything is Evil! - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## ah19

this definitely works. i had 16oz before bed and recalled a very vivid dream compared to the usual ones. all of my recalled dreams are barely 2 sentences with very few details. this one was a paragraph

----------


## jasonresno

I know this is a bit of an epic bump but I tried this last night and it works amazingly. Here's my story:

I tried hard for two months to induce lucid dreams and I failed to get an actual LD. My dream recall improved tremendously but I got discouraged and quit. Cue a month later: I'm remembering maybe a dream per night when I hear about this technique. Right before bed I take a shot of apple juice and settle in. I wake up once, six hours later, with an intensely vivid dream. I write it down and go back to sleep. I wake up an hour later with ANOTHER dream. That's not unusual. So I go back to sleep for the final time and wake up an hour later...and I remember SEVEN completely different and vivid dreams.

My first night of using the apple juice method I remembered NINE VERY vivid dreams after going a week or two of just remembering one a night.

Not coincidence.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

> I know this is a bit of an epic bump but I tried this last night and it works amazingly. Here's my story:
> 
> I tried hard for two months to induce lucid dreams and I failed to get an actual LD. My dream recall improved tremendously but I got discouraged and quit. Cue a month later: I'm remembering maybe a dream per night when I hear about this technique. Right before bed I take a shot of apple juice and settle in. I wake up once, six hours later, with an intensely vivid dream. I write it down and go back to sleep. I wake up an hour later with ANOTHER dream. That's not unusual. So I go back to sleep for the final time and wake up an hour later...and I remember SEVEN completely different and vivid dreams.
> 
> My first night of using the apple juice method I remembered NINE VERY vivid dreams after going a week or two of just remembering one a night.
> 
> Not coincidence.



Woah 9 seperate dreams! That's crazy, my best is 7. I think 9 must be like the max number of REM periods possible in one night.

----------


## Jorge

It's so funny that this thread popped up. The night before last night, I recalled about 3 dreams after drinking about 3 cups of apple juice. I don't believe it was a placebo either, because I had drank the apple for no intention other than to quench my thirst lol. We ran out of water, and it was too late to go buy some more, so instead I drank about 3 cups of A.J. I recalled 3 dreams, they were very, VERY bizarre dreams too.


Coincidence?

----------


## greenhavoc

that happens to me if i eat peanut butter at night

----------


## Orkel

I'll try this tonight. Will post results tomorrow.

----------


## Shiznit

Tried apple juice before sleeping at night, great results , 2 vivids .

----------


## Orkel

Okay, results.

Me and my friend both tried apple juice. Drank some before bed, and a some more at a short WBTB around 4-5 hours after going to sleep. We both had vivid dreams. He rarely remembers details, but he could recall two vivid dreams clearly now. I could recall three vivid dreams, but no lucid. So it definitely did help.

----------


## Erii

ok, tonight I'm taking b6 and b12 but tomorrow night I will try maybe b12 with apple juice after 6 hours of sleep
I will report back ASAP

----------


## mikeyfbi

haha wow.  i'm gonna try this tonight with WBTB

whether it actually works, or just works based on the placebo of a 13 page thread is irrelevant!

*stoked*

----------


## inthemirror92

I've heard of the apple juice method for the longest time now.. but have never actually had the chance to try it. because i never usually have apple juice! haha. i got some earlier today and i'm trying it tonight before sleep. Then ill have another glass with a 50mg B6 tablet (natural) during a WBTB 5 hours into sleep. i'll post results after I wake up.

----------


## dreamspinner

I drank two glasses of apple juice yesterday and I don't remember anything exept for about 10 seconds where i was watching the rain fall on the pavement however I will try the apple juice for about 30 days and tehn arrive at a conclusion.

I also think that those that are trying the apple juice should not use any other drink or drugs that may affect them for at least 2 days thus making the experiment more valid and reliable.

----------


## WanderingMind

I did a combo of choline, apple juice, peanut butter, and a cranberry raspberry juice.  Had another quite vivid lucid during a wbtb.

----------


## Munstaan

hmmm... If everyone is assuring that Apple Juice is actually a lucid aid. We have to figure out!

1. What brand works best.
2. Whats in apple juice that make it work? (like a vitamin or a magical lucid unicorn)
3. Is it just a Placebo?

I personally think that this couldn't be a placebo cus everyone is saying it works and there are probably a very magical vitamin in it.
I'll try it as soon as possible and report back!!  ::D:

----------


## WanderingMind

Apple Juice traditionally does have vitamins. One notable is B6. There isn't a lot, but there is some in it.

----------


## insideout

I have been drinking more apple juice this week than I use to, before bed and when going back to sleep. I have not noticed any real difference.  :Sad:

----------


## WanderingMind

I tried last night, but because the air in my room is so stale, I wasn't able to get any good sleep, so I wasn't able to go under. I felt some of the waves traveling, but then another cough came...

----------


## jardantuan

Hmmm, may be worth a shot. I tend to drink quite a lot of apple juice anyway, and don't have that many vivid dreams. But I'll try drinking it during a WBTB and see how it works. Should be interesting  :smiley:

----------


## NovaSix

Drank 2 cups of apple juice made from concentrate and ate an apple. I have VERY vivid dreams, which lasted for over 4 minutes! And I still remember them clearly, without writing them down!

My friend and my dad were in some chinese urban city, and they killed alot of tourists, and then they were sent in jail and I visited them daily until they got out. I had full control.

It took me 1 hour after waking to realize that it was just a dream  :Sad:

----------


## Inphinity

Sounds interesting will try this tonight  ::D:  once before bed and another during WBTB (If I can be bothered lol)

----------


## Rozollo

Two questions:  If I drink a glass during the day, will it aid me at night?  I have a juicer that I bought today.  Will fresh apples work better than store bought apple juice?

----------


## Wrighty

> Ok, I got some apple juice.. I actually got Gerber (baby) Apple Juice because it's made from freshly pressed apples and not a concentrate!  
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Do I drink it when I first go to bed or at WBTB?
> 
> 2) How much do I drink? One full glass (or more or less)?



xD get a pint glass and drink up  :tongue2:

----------


## geogzm

Had a glass of apple juice from asda before bed, recalled 2 dream fragments, had my first lucid dream

op i love you

----------


## Ramiel

nice i took a big glass
and i will probably wake up tonight i will drink another one and watch the subliminal lucid vid!

----------


## Ramiel

well it didn't helped me in the night! but i had a horrible sleep tonight so maybe thats also why

----------


## Matte87

I drink it almost every night before I go to sleep. I would say it helps my recall alot actually. Great stuff! Not from concentrate though! Real Tropicana apple juice is what you want.

----------


## Cethulsus

> i drank some last night after 6.5 hours of sleep went back to bed and had 2 Ld's and some really vivid dreams.
> 
> Im waiting for others to post there results, im feeling excited!!!!



Looks like you made an awesome discovery man! Hat off to you  ::goodjob::  Now, I have to go check the fridge for some apple juice.

----------


## deathsdream

woah, a lot of good responses eh?
i love apple juice, definitely going try this tonight..
will be needing more apple juice if i
see results though!

----------


## Wrighty

hey wat about eating and apple before bed would that have same affect?

----------


## dfaz3

apple sauce didnt work
so i bought some juice

----------


## GMoney

> apple sauce didnt work



How 'bout them apples?   :Big laugh:   Ha, I just had to make an "apple" joke at some point in this thread.   :smiley:

----------


## RapidRain

Hi (this is my first post here  :smiley:  )

I was a tad skeptical when i read about this a few days ago , but out of curiosity went down to the supermarket and bought some apple juice from concentrate. Up until i bought it , my dream recall was pretty crap , but since Monday night ive drank a cup of it before going to bed. Yesterday morning i managed to recall fragments of one dream and this morning remembered 3 , with hints of lucidity in one. 

So , it appears this stuff does work , i'll see what happens tonight  ::banana::

----------


## oneironeer

Last night, I blended together an apple with apple juice and apple sauce (I know, I'm weird), but had to drink two bottles of water as well because I had three beers yesterday (and I get splitting headaches if I sleep after having beer without lots of water). Then, as per a suggestion here for Dream Recall, I wrote out my DAY'S activities in a Dream Journal style just before bed. Unfortunately, that got me to sleep later than I was hoping. I only got 6 hours of sleep AND was up to the bathroom off and on throughout the night. Sometimes I overdo it and last night I did, cause I kept myself up for another half hour listening to binuaral beats.

So with little sleep, and constantly up and back to bed, I got up at 4am and drank some apple juice.

Last night's dreams were like watching an annoying friend hold the remote control to your inner TV. Just kept flipping through the channels, and wouldn't stop on the few interesting looking dreams I fleetingly remember having, but then decides to stop on a work-related dream! And even it wasn't very significant. 

So despite little sleep and a lite headache (and a full bladder all night), the apples DID seem to enhance my dream activity. Now, hopefully I can do it all again WITHOUT the beer, tons of water, and get MORE sleep!

~Oneironeer

----------


## voidptr

I was having a bit of a dry spell recently, but after trying some apple juice last night (and Chili for supper, FWIW), I had three rather vivid, but non-lucid, dreams. Unfortunately two of them were mild nightmares, involving spiders  :Eek: . Still... trying again tonight, with the goal of completing the advanced lucid TotM.

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Damn, I just ran out of my bottle.
I'm going to the store and trying this tonight haha.

How much should be drank?_

----------


## H202

Would crangrape juice (cranberry with the tangy of grape  :Cheeky: ) have the same or atleast somewhat close to the effect apple juice has?

----------


## frenchblablabla

_





 Originally Posted by H202


Would crangrape juice (cranberry with the tangy of grape ) have the same or atleast somewhat close to the effect apple juice has?



Haha that'd be sweet. 
I don't think it would though, because it has probably very different properties than apple juice does.

I'm going to have to wait till tomorrow 
I couldn't go to the store and buy some._

----------


## lopsarong

> I was going thorugh Digg and found this article that says Apple Juice Increases the production of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine in the brain.
> 
> Anyways acetylcholine is supposed to give you vivid dreams so Im gonna try it tonight and see what happens.
> 
> Research Shows Benefit of Apple Juice on Neurtransmitter Affecting Memory : : UMass Lowell



That's a great idea!..I've tested it..and it really works..That is such a good dreams very wild and vivid..

----------


## Reav3R

Tried it twice, drank a lot of it. No effect. lol

----------


## NightSpy2

WOW omg.. Soo many positive results!!!
I HAVE TO TRY THIS.. Unfortunately I dont have any apple juice.

Anyone know if just a good old apple after during a WBTB would have the same effect?
Thanks.  :drool:  :drool:

----------


## misstuesday

Some other Forums that I've read concerning whether Apples help with dreams or not and EVERYONE would say its just placebo, but then on here a huge majority of people are claiming how much its helped them so I decided to test it out for myself.

I made myself a Banana peanut butter smoothie with blueberries before bed 
(bananas and peanut butter always help me with dreams and blueberries are just a little boost) 
I didn't have AJ so I ate 1 apple before bed @ 11:30 pm and woke up at around 2:30 am and I NEVER wake up in the middle of the night!

I had one dream but nothing special and when I woke up I didn't realize I was awake and took too long to write it down.
I ate 2 apples and tried to go to bed but I'm very awake and lay there for a looong time. 
I remind myself "The next time I'm dreaming I will be aware that I'm dreaming" 
around 6:30 I finally fall asleep and woke up (by myself) around 9:40 am. 
and WOW, what a HUGE difference those apples made! 
I have never had such a reaction to having my regular bananas and blueberries!
I remembered 5 dreams! very vivid, It was so realistic!  :smiley: 

Jorge said earlier that his dreams were very emotional and the same happened with me, 
I cried so much in the first dream (dog got hit by a car) and in the last dream a large pig was 
chasing me and my friends in a trapped area and for a brief moment I thought to myself "Is this a dream?" 
I looked at my hand and it was so incredibly real... it even had the smudge of the word Lucid I write on my hand 
every other day to remain aware. In regular dreams my hands are always clean and never show smudges. 
I was too frightened to do a reality check and ran away. I also had one FA about writing these dreams down but 
my journal was so small and I wrote them down weird and hardly had any space left to finish and somehow the DJ 
was filled up with random notes so I couldn't write anymore! so frustrating!
I'm going to buy Simply Apple juice today and try again tonight.

Not going to go into much detail because for me, Apple Juice and Apples had totally different outcomes!

I drank one cup of apple juice before bed, had a mild dream, slightly vivid.
woke up 5 hours later and had 2 glasses of AJ and went back to bed.
When I woke up I remember absolutely NOTHING! 
I know I was just dreaming about something.  ::shakehead2:: 
and I remember 2 dreams a night regularly but some people did complain that the AJ got rid of their dream recall.

I definitely prefer Apples of the juice but it all depends on how you feel about it.
Im going to eat some apples tonight because it was just too amazing the first time!

----------


## MadMonkey

I had an extra long wbtb and ate an apple hoping it would help. It definitly didn't hurt. I got my first WILD

----------


## Ev

*Metabolism*

Everyone's metabolism is different. There's a book called "eat right for your metabolic type". I think it's out of print, but you can probably torrent it somewhere. It mentions 4 major metabolic types. One type - *adrenal* is very sensitive to sugar. As far as I remember, adrenal type features slim body frame and index and ring fingers being of the same length. For such people, sugar and refined carbs overloads their adrenal gland and pretty much puts them into very deep sleep. This feels like torture if it happens at 2PM at work, although if one can take a 3 hour nap, it feels really good. 

I don't know what kind of effect that would have on the full night's sleep. There may be some kind of REM rebound effect, or a synergy effect between naturally produced sleep hormones and this "knock you out" kind of sleep. 

This may be part of the reason why some people have success...

PS. I'm not sure if I posted this before.

----------


## VitaminJ

This sounds fantastic, out of all the cholinergic supplements out there I have never heard of apple-juice. I will not only look more into this, but try it as well.

Thanks for the idea!

----------


## Dowzen

One of my meditation/dream teachers in Indonesia made a big deal about eating a lot of apples. He said they were a 'heavenly' fruit. 

I only recently discovered their link to Acetylcholine. If this is true, apples'll be a poor man's Galantamine!

----------


## Wolf2

In regards to having an apple - wasn't there some study that said having an apple wakes you up more than coffee (ie have a apple when you wake up to really get you awake in the mornings).  Maybe that has something to do with having good recall?

----------


## Waterknight

I drank some apple juice the other day before going to sleep and I also took melatonin. The results are in my DJ entry party and police station (I think thats what i named it) The dream was fairly vivid. I remember the feeling of being burned was particularly intense. Physical sensations were the most vivid part of the dream.

----------


## Dowzen

> Maybe that has something to do with having good recall?



A lot of treatments for alzheimers and memory loss seem to be good for dreaming too. The parts of the brain used must be similar. It might be worth googling herbs and foods that improve memory.

----------


## Lyle56

Drank about 1 cup of apple juice during a WBTB not too long ago. I had three separate dreams that I remember to be vivid at the time, but I have somewhat bad recall. Bees had attacked me and I got stung on my leg. I woke up and still had the sensation.

----------


## [email protected]

I think its half placebo and half nutrition effect. my apple effect was slowly wearing off, so I kinda gave up. but I tried it again last night and its effect came back, my dream was so vivid. 
now I should try both peanut butter and apple  ::D:

----------


## Dren

I'm an apple juice addict, but I almost never have it before bed! I'll definitely try this, and maybe replace my end-of-day pepsi with apple juice  :smiley:

----------


## Dowzen

Does Pepsi help you lucid dream?!?!? haha seriously. Maybe it's the caffeine and the phosphorus.

----------


## Dren

Hardly! I only got back into lucid dreaming about a week ago and I rarely have vivid dreams, let alone lucid  :tongue2:  it's just a habit, it hasn't hurt the sleep itself but who knows, maybe it's worsening my dreaming experience? I've got experimenting to do  :smiley: 

Edit: I had a glass of apple juice before bed and at 5:00 when I tried to WILD (and failed). I remembered 2 long (by my standards) dreams and a sentence-long dream. That's better than my norm (which is 1 at best). I had a lot of trouble sleeping, but I don't blame the apple juice, I think I was just trying too hard to get a lucid  :tongue2:  Although the last few seconds of a dream did have lucid-like qualities to it, I don't think it counts since I never really realized I was dreaming.

----------


## bassdreamer

I tried this last night. I had 8 oz. Before bed and 8 during my wbtb. I had 4 long, detailed extremely vivid dreams. One of them was a lucid. This shits crazy man. It's the only "supplement" that has actually worked for me.

----------


## Morten

So I was at a store today to buy the usual stuff, and I came across some apple cider pills. Has anyone tried these or do anybody know if it could have any effect at all? I don't really want to buy them if they do nothing at all, because it costs 20 bucks for 30 pills.

----------


## Kyhaar

I have a whole fridge filled with apple juice - it wouldn't hurt to take one in the middle of the night  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

I don't know about apple juice, but mango juice tends to make me nervous if I go to sleep straight after having it..

----------


## Silentious

I tryed it last night.  Im' new to lucid dreaming so I didn't have a lucid dream.
I did notice, though, that my one dream was so much more realistic, and I remember the whole thing.  Plus it was so much clearer than usual.  I'm going to try again tonight

----------


## Mancon

Hey guys, giving this thread a friendly bump  :wink2: 

I drank a load of apple juice last night and had a bunch of extremely rich and vivid dreams. Anyone who hasn't tried apple juice...you should.

----------


## NightSpy2

Sweet! 
Yea, I want to get heaps of natural apple juice (Like, legit, from a juicer... Like, my own) and drink heaps and try it out.

----------


## Barry

This is crazy, sound's like Apple Juice is the vivid dream/lucid dreaming miracle! I'd try it if I had apple juice :Sad:

----------


## Barry

would eating an apple work, I don't have any apple juice!

----------


## NightSpy2

Yes, eating an apple or 2 during a WBTB or before bed helps heaps!

----------


## Barry

> Yes, eating an apple or 2 during a WBTB or before bed helps heaps!



Awesome, I'll be eating an apple before bed then  :smiley:

----------


## Wolfwood

> Well apple juice normally contains a lot of vitamins, b6, b12 ect.
> 
> Has anyone tried apple cider vinegar.
> 
> I'm not sure if it helps me lucid dreaming or normal dreaming how ever.
> 
> I just like drinking Apple Cider Vinegar straight from the bottle, tastes so damn good.... *mouth waters*
> 
> Also helps with acid indigestion, or heart burn.



lol someone with my odd taste too.

Red wine works for me - i guess for similar reasons and more.

----------


## NightSpy2

Hmm, had like 350ml of pure apple juice last night... Didn't seem to have too much of an effect though...
Oh, btw, it's not placebo..
Apples contain something which increases acetylcholine in the brain, which is directly linked to your minds processing power, memory, and awareness.  :smiley:

----------


## Huntstreet

I drank apple juice last night and had one of the most vivid dreams I've had lately. Doing it again tonight for sure.

----------


## Myke Gregory

I'm gonna buy some today!
Give some to my GF too, See if we can share a dream xD

----------


## madvorak

It reminds me the great experience I had with apple juice (once from 2 tries). I will try it tonight again!

----------


## Waterknight

> I'm gonna buy some today!
> Give some to my GF too, See if we can share a dream xD



 my gf suggested this today when I told her about the affects of apple juice. Sadly I have no apple juice at my house.

----------


## NightSpy2

Lol, how is both of you having apple juice going to make you share a dream... o_O
Just want to see your thoughts behind your statement...  :tongue2:

----------


## hassman789

I've also head of pomegranate making for vivid dreams, not sure if thats been said in this thread already. Unfortunately I only have cran-grape juice open in my fridge at the moment.

----------


## NightSpy2

Yea I've herd pomegranate helps quite a bit.. xD
Also to do with acetylcholine in the brain.  ::D:

----------


## Waterknight

> Lol, how is both of you having apple juice going to make you share a dream... o_O
> Just want to see your thoughts behind your statement...



The idea is that if our dreams are more vivid we will be able to become lucid easier. And hopefully by being lucid we can attempt a shared dream. I have had a shared dream before so I believe in them enough to attempt them again.

----------


## Simplicity0

All I can imagine it doing is causing you to wake up in the night to go to the bathroom  ::silly::

----------


## Wolfwood

> All I can imagine it doing is causing you to wake up in the night to go to the bathroom



Even if so, that is beneficial to recall. You tend to wake up at the end of a REM cycle to use the bathroom, so recall should be at its highest for the preceding REM episode.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Even if so, that is beneficial to recall. You tend to wake up at the end of a REM cycle to use the bathroom, so recall should be at its highest for the preceding REM episode.



Exactly.  :tongue2: 
Definitely has it's positives. xD

----------


## f999

Not gonna lie...Im brand new to attempting this lucid dreaming stuff, as of two days ago.   I tried this apple juice before bedtime and in the middle of the night thing and I have to say the dreams that I had last night were some of the most lifelike dreams Ive had in a long time.     With that being said, I had no idea they were dreams at the time and would wake up and say "damnit, ill realize its a dream NEXT time" , only to have another dream and not realize its a dream.  Im so bad.  

Anyway, it at least helped me have more memorable and realistic dreams than I usually do.

----------


## hassman789

I tried this last night. Had a glass before bed and a glass at around 3:00. I woke up around 5:00 am to use the bathroom and record my dream. I have to say, I didn't really notice a huge difference. I was able to recall in detail, and it was my first DJ entry for a little while. But I'm willing to chalk that up to being more active because I was experimenting with something new.

----------


## Shloom

Can I eat apples instead of drinking apple juice to get the same effect? That is, to achieve vivid dreams?

----------


## f999

Welp, Im back to say I had my first ever lucid dream (although it lasted like 5 minutes) 2 days after drinking apple juice before bed.  Not sure if its because I've been doing a lot of reading on here about it, or its the juice, or both.  

Absolutely unreal.  I could feel the sun on my body.  Really neat.  I dont understand why this is not more popular or commonly known about...I look forward to going to sleep now.

Thanks for all the cool information on this website.

----------


## Waterknight

Congratz! Hmm I need some apple Juice at my house. my mom never buys juice though. I've asked but I guess she always forgets.

----------


## GoliathTheWulf

I'm going to try this. I'll report my results.

----------


## Highlander

I have tried using Apple Juice (Concentrate) on three seperate mornings over the last week. Not consecutive mornings however.

First two times were after sleeping approx. 5 and-a-half hours, then getting up via the alarm clock, then drinking about half a cup of the Apple Juice from the fridge whilst having a 10 min. WBTB. (Probably do an RC check whilst awake during this time.)

(N.b: I would probably take another 10-15 min. trying to drop off to sleep.)

Result: On both occasions I did get a short lucid dream, but in general I would say that I did have a better than average recall.

Last night: This attempt was near enough the same as the first two. The main exceptions being an extended WBTB time of approx. 33 minutes. Also it took me approx. 40-50 min trying to get back to sleep. (Relaxation exercise included!)

This is probably due to me deciding to experiment with the mixture a *little* by making an Apple Juice 'cocktail', by adding a little bit of white wine to it. My excuse being that the wine had gone a bit 'flat', so had to be used up!  ::wino::  This made my cup about three-quarters full.

I then ate a banana. ::banana:: 

Spent the other 20 odd minutes listening on the radio, contemplating my surroundings; including an RC check, then went to bed after a trip to the bathroom.

Result: (Apart from a grumbling stomach.)
Firstly had a Sleep Paralysis type lucid dream where I could feel the vibrations leading to a sort of strong sinking/floating feeling with good lucidity and relocation. Quite pleasant!

A couple more non-lucid dream snippets. One where my GF tried to get into bed with me where she was fully clothed.

Then finally having a really bizzare 'sexual' type dream (which is not that common for me) which was very vivid, auditory and tactile in nature. (I class it as a vivid dream only, because lucidity did not cross my mind. However I think that I did change something in this dream whilst it was happening?)

Also I was able to visualise and create hypnopompic type dream scenes whilst half-awake. (Alot easier for me than normal.)

Conclusion: I would recommend using the Apple Juice which does seem to help. You are not guaranteed a lucid dream, but dreams in my experience generally did seem more vivid. I will certainly be trying it again! (Time will tell however as one Swallow doesn't make a Summer.)

However I would add that the concentrate version does contain alot of sugar, so do wash your teeth afterwards. ::D: 

It might help if you have tried WBTB before where you have had some sort of lucid or SP experience, rather than using it for a first time attempt IMO. If I had never had a lucid dream / SP prior to this then this would have freaked me out!

Mind you I did mix it with wine - I do not advise beginners do this, if you have a dependency, or if you are driving soon afterwards.

----------


## Highlander

(11/4/12)

Tried the same WBTB technique this morning after having about 5 hours of sleep with the exception that I slept on after my alarm (which was set at 5am) by 8 minutes. 
I then got up, made my Apple Juice cocktail in the kitchen with no banana this time. WBTB routine lasted half-an-hour, as usual. 

Went to the bathroom; then back to bed where I dropped off to sleep quickly this time.

Results:
Woke up approx. an hour later (6.36am) where I had a dream where I was talking to this girl about ordering something off a menu card at this table. I didn’t seem with it. I had to explain to her that I felt tired, “like another world”. It felt like it was five in the morning?

However, this was a non-lucid dream. 

After waking up from this I did feel a little ‘disappointed’ that I felt this morning’s experience was ordinary when comparing it to my previous times.

However, I must have dropped off to sleep again where I had a very vivid dream experience to put it midly!

I’m not sure on the exact start of the dream, nor what type of dream it is. I did record it quickly this morning first thing as ‘OBE / Lucid’ but on later reflection I’m not sure this labelling is correct as I did not have any real control or reasoning.

Basically from what I remember is feeling a sort of turning sensation whilst in bed I think. It seemed easier after as if I was on some sort of bubble, which helped me rotate. Next I seemed to be looking upwards, not really seeing anything at first. I strain to open my right eyelid to see where I notice some light. (Like when you are trying to wake up.) I then close it. 

(Note: I can't do this in real life unless I hold my left eyelid down first.)

Next I see sunlight / the sun, which is not blinding or strong. It feels like I’m in a big panoramic scene, sort of rectangular. (I am tempted to say a room, but I’m not sure of this?) This view I get is absoutely amazing.

I now see a TFT monitor screen showing some media channel , which is upside-down. (Text / screen colours mostly red like Sky TV, etc.) I remember reaching out and turning it around to the correct way with my hands.

I think that I had a couple of false-awakenings after this, even one where I was writing the dream events down. One was where I dreamt it was 9.40am.

This seemed to tie in to the next part of the dream where my bedroom is like it is open-plan. There is a room next to it where the door is ajar. The TV is on (I think in that room?) where the sound seems to drown out everything to the point of distraction. I think my sister features in this dream somehow.

I am standing about a metre or so to the right of my bed. I feel drained. I feel tired. I feel SP vibrations going down my arms to the point where it starts to hurt and where ‘energy’ starts to come out of my hands and fingers. (My arms are at my sides.)

After I remember seeing two A4 size pictures (possibly both mine?) which are mounted in ‘click frames’ with wood-board backs which were warped by the heat. Both pictures were one above each other on a wall with bluish wallpaper with flower designs on it. I got the impression this was my old bedroom. 

The pictures, where the lower one of which seemed to be of the cottage I had drawn (but had a bit of colour in it now in this dream) were above a small wall mounted radiator.

Woke up at about 7.41 am. 

Went to sleep again until 9.50 am when I got up. (During this time I had no other dreams to report.)

Conclusion: 
Apple juice more than just a placebo effect?  ::D:

----------


## Highlander

Originally I wasn't going to attempt, or even try a WBTB as I had a splitting headache for most of the day, probably due to being tired. Therefore I didn't bother setting my alarm clock as usual. I just went to bed with an aching head still.
Woke up this morning naturally at about 5.05 am, feeling better. 
Remembered a short dream which I wrote down. The name 'Wendy Craig' (British TV actress) cropped up.

I got out of bed for 10 mins. finally finishing the juice carton off. (No wine this time, or banana.)
Back to bed where I dropped off to sleep quickly.

I did manage to recall (quite well) about 3-4 dreams afterwards. Two of which it crossed my mind _'if I was dreaming'_ but I failed to carry out RC's.
The first dream (before 7.58 am) involved an episode of Sleep Paralysis and associated vibrations, where I heard a part of a sentence containing the word 'dying' which was a bit spooky!  :Eek: 
(I was somehow sleeping on part of my front, with my legs outstretched in real life in the bed, as well as it seemed to be so in the dream.)

In one of the paragraphs / sentences above I have used the word 'failure'. However I mean the term in a more general, sort of looser sense. The reason being, I think that you always gain something out of every experience, no matter what.

----------


## BooRadley

I tried it last night along with a vitamin B-12 tablet and it was quite a cool experience (placebo or not) for a beginning dreamer. Now, background, I currently have mono so I am very tired all the time. So last night I remembered four dreams, which is a personal record for me! However, I remember thinking to myself, "I need to roll over and write this down in my journal", but was too exhausted to even do that. Three of the dreams I was not lucid whatsoever...which isn't a big deal considering I'm three days into the world of lucid dreaming. However, all of those dreams were quite vivid and I remembered the majority of the details. Also, I had a layer 2 minor lucid dream as well!

----------


## NightSpy2

LOL Boo-Radley.... Epic name! Hahahaha. I did a study on that book at school this year.. xD

----------


## OwenLucid

So happy i found this one! i had my first lucid dream from a wbtb and drinking a bunch of aj, simply cause its my favourite! cool to know it helped  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

woot!?!? Nobody never told me to drink apple juice for LD's  :Sad:  this seems to be top-secret  ::lol:: 
I got my L-theanine pills today and trying them, but tomorrow I will buy apple juice!!

----------


## Marciano999

Wow , surprised about this apple juice thing, im gonna try it tonight, going to drink some before bed and some after 5-6 hours of sleep. Lets see how it goes  ::D:

----------


## Marciano999

Well... after trying this my first time, is this MAGIC or what? i had 4 dreams, 3 vivid dreams with good recall, and also 1 LD and almost a second one. This thing works!!! Placebo? i really dont think so. 

However, this is what i did.  I had a glass and a half before bed, then after 4-5 hours had 2 full glasses, it took me a while to fall asleep, like hour and a half after i had the AJ, then i was dreaming and became lucid.  ::D: 
 Everyone should try this.  ::D:

----------


## Harelori

If I eat an apple before I go to bed, will it have the same effect as an apple juice?

----------


## Wolfwood

Tried 4 times and noticed no significant change. I'll continue.

----------


## OwenLucid

> Tried 4 times and noticed no significant change. I'll continue.



For me I don't even think the apple juice truely helps, I think its the fact the first time I did it I had heard so many storys were it did help so I truely BELIEVED it would work...leading to my first LD  :smiley:

----------


## Wolfwood

> For me I don't even think the apple juice truely helps, I think its the fact the first time I did it I had heard so many storys were it did help so I truely BELIEVED it would work...leading to my first LD



I hope no one reads my post then and fails with it. >.< I'm trying again tonight.

----------


## OwenLucid

Hahaha its probly just me  :tongue2:  but yeah good luck man!

----------


## NightSpy2

> For me I don't even think the apple juice truely helps, I think its the fact the first time I did it I had heard so many storys were it did help so I truely BELIEVED it would work...leading to my first LD



False... 

Apple juice helps in the production of Acetylcholine which is key for memory and awareness... So, yes.. It *literally* does help...  :smiley:

----------


## OwenLucid

> False... 
> 
> Apple juice helps in the production of Acetylcholine which is key for memory and awareness... So, yes.. It *literally* does help...



If you really read what I said, I said what I think worked for "ME" I wasn't stating any facts, so if you think what I feel is false, then you my friend are the one that is false.  :smiley:

----------


## Blooper

Three nights ago I had a glass and remembered bits and pieces of a few dreams, the same thing happened two nights ago which is good because I've been having trouble with dream recall. Last night I had two glasses and had 2 vivid and long LD's. B)

----------


## Chrisito

> Well... after trying this my first time, is this MAGIC or what? i had 4 dreams, 3 vivid dreams with good recall, and also 1 LD and almost a second one. This thing works!!! Placebo? i really dont think so. 
> 
> However, this is what i did.  I had a glass and a half before bed, then after 4-5 hours had 2 full glasses, it took me a while to fall asleep, like hour and a half after i had the AJ, then i was dreaming and became lucid. 
>  Everyone should try this.



How big is your glass????????????????

----------


## Rubens

I would guess that eating the apple would have the same result, right ?

I will try with the apples and see how it work, tomorrow I will buy some of them  ::D:

----------


## Marciano999

> How big is your glass????????????????



I believe it is around 10-12oz.

----------


## Waterknight

I hope they have apple juice in Ireland. That combined with sleeping in an unfamiliar place should give me some amazing dreams.

----------


## shaun95

Ye you can get apple juice in tesco  :tongue2:

----------


## Waterknight

Gonna be in Dublin for 9 days I think, but whenever I sleep in an unfamiliar place I normally become Lucid, so my first few nights in Ireland should produce some good dreams. Mix that with some apple juice before bed and they will be great.

----------


## Crashyy

I'm gonna buy some apple juice tomorrow and see if it works  ::D:

----------


## Crashyy

2 Nights ago I drank apple juice before I went to sleep but when I woke up I couldn't remember one dream.
But that was because I was so stressed due my exams. But last night before I went to bed I drank 1 glass of apple juice
and I had my most vivid dream ever ;D

----------


## HoboNumber99

It's true, apple juice also contains b6 vitamins which helps  :wink2: 
Nice digging

----------


## Mzzkc

I don't understand.

Why is this thread still alive?

----------


## HoboNumber99

why wouldn't it

----------


## Mzzkc

'Cause it's ridiculously old and a ludicrously simple concept to grasp?

What's more, nobody has been contributing new information.

Lesser threads would've been locked by now.

----------


## Elemental Queen

Because this thread gives people hope, which can sometimes be all they have to run on.  Not all of us have had lucid dreams as of yet.  Every little thing helps, I've read every single post in this thread, and I feel inspired to keep trying.  :smiley:

----------


## cmind

> Because this thread gives people hope, which can sometimes be all they have to run on.  Not all of us have had lucid dreams as of yet.  Every little thing helps, I've read every single post in this thread, and I feel inspired to keep trying.



Unfortunately, if you go years without a LD, it is certainly not due to lack of apple juice.

----------


## Elemental Queen

I haven't been on in years because of college etc, I have just started trying again.

----------


## thewolfsam

Woudn't the sugar keep you up?

----------


## azoller1

well if you drink some right before bed it might, but its sugar from the fruit if its 100% juice, take it earlier it wont keep you up

----------


## Mextil

I found a huge gallon of Apple juice can't wait to try! So it I have to sleep 5 hrs then drink it will it still work if I just drink some and sleep?

----------


## Gwendreams

You have to drink it before you fall asleep if you can't right before than at most 5 minutes before you fall asleep

----------


## mimihigurashi

What about pear juice? Just got some apple juice to try this too, but I have some pear juice that I haven't "experimented" with yet.

----------


## scenic87

> I wouldn't recommend taking b6 daily. 
> 
> The FDA's recommended value of daily b6 is measured in micrograms.. and we are taking up to 40000&#37; of that requirement, weather it is in an energy drink or as a supplement to aid in lucid dreaming. 
> 
> Its not good, and may cause you to develop nerve damage in the future.
> 
> As far as applejuice, I will try this asap. It sounds interesting.



Actually, as long as it isnt "flush free" B6, taking it daily is fine. Your body will use whatever b vitamins it needs and flush the rest when you urinate. You cannot overdose on b vitamins unless you take an excess of "flush free" which are formulated to not be expelled through urination

----------


## sparkley

::o:  This seems like it really works, I should try next time there's apple juice!  ::D:

----------


## mimihigurashi

I tried it with different juice brands for several days, doesn't work, not for me at least.

----------


## DemiFiend

I thought I was the only one until I stumbled upon this forum. Apple juice usually makes my dreams more vivid.

I've noticed different brands produce varied results(though I didn't record which was more effective), and the times it did enhance my dreams I drank quite a bit of it the hours leading up to when I finally went to bed. I was just drinking the shit out of apple juice and the dreams came as a surprise until I noticed the pattern.

----------


## blazingnyancat

It works! 
I had 2 Glasses last night and it gave me a Vivid dream. It was from Concetrate and had alittle sugar in it but, still worked!
(See Details in my Dream Journal)

----------


## Draemer90

I read the first page and it seems like that drinking apple juice during WBTB is a good idea. What is the consensus from pages 2-18?

----------


## InnerVision

> I read the first page and it seems like that drinking apple juice during WBTB is a good idea. What is the consensus from pages 2-18?



A lot of positive reactions! I have only read 1-9 or something but it seems that most people benefit in one or another way (improved recall, vividness or lucidity). I tried it myself last night (had 350mL from concentrate with no added sugar 30 minutes before falling asleep) and I remember 4 dreams (a record for me), one of which was a very interesting and vivid nightmare. Now I haven't had a nightmare for 3 years so that was quite amazing!

I recommend you try it, there seem to be no negative effects and a lot of positive ones. It might cause you to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the toilet, but that is only good because a natural awakening means good chances for dream recall.

----------


## Scoaus

Didn't work for me unfortunately.  :smiley:

----------


## Tihiti

True, this works! Drink before you go to bed, not to in the middle of the night. If you drink it in the middle of the night before REM, the sugar buzz will keep you awake!

----------

